# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ne kujtim te Kolonel Tahir Zemajt

## Brari

Bab e Bir..




Tahir ..a nuk e dije
Qe ujqerit tash kaq vjet
Dhembet prej kallashi stalinian
Per ty i kane mprehur??


Tahir.. a nuk te mjaftuan
Raketat e pabesa  qe pran sofres
Ti hodhen  perbindshat
E prap nuk vure mend?

Tahir a nuk e dije se Stalini 
Miljona femije i beri akull
Ne Siberine e  kuqe-Bardhe
Pse Tahir u mashtrove??

Pse Tahir mendove 
Se Stalinat kosovare
Katundare te qelbur shpellash
Femijen tend do e kursejne??


O engjell i vogel i Kosoves
Ne prehrin e Babes te vrane
Lahperat e Shikut..
Panterat e  Rognerit..
Llumi i Kombit.


O engjell i vogel  !
Ne Kosoven e Cliruar 
Ta morren jeten  egersirat

O engjell i vogel
Per ty s'mjaftojne lotet..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Forumi i Rinisë së LDK-së dënon ashpër aktin kriminal të vrasjes së kryetarit të FR në Deçan, Hasan Zemaj, dhe të kolonel Zemajt me të birin 




 Prishtinë, 5 janar 2002 - Forumi i Rinisë së LDK-së dënon ashpër aktin kriminal dhe makabër të vrasjes së kryetarit të FR të LDK-së, dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së degës së LDK-së në Deçan Hasan Zemaj, ish-ushtar i UÇK-së, dhe të kolonel Tahir Zemajt dhe djalit të tij Enisit. 

Në një komunikatë të FR të LDK-së thuhet se kjo vrasje ka goditur thellë gjithë opinionin e Kosovës, e në veçanti të rinjtë e LDK-së, pjesë e së cilës strukturë organizative për më shumë se një dekadë ishte edhe vetë Hasan Zemaj. 

Vrasja e mbrëmshme në Pejë, s'ka si të mos kuptohet ndryshe veç me motive të qarta politike, thuhet në vazhdim të komunikatës dhe theksohet se ata që kryejnë vepra të tilla kriminale po e vrasin ardhmërinë e Kosovës, po e vrasin të ardhmen e rinisë sonë. 

Forumi i Rinisë së LDK-së me këtë rast edhe njëherë bën thirrje që t'i jipet fund dhunës dhe vrasjeve politike në Kosovë dhe kërkon nga organet e rendit, sigurisë dhe drejtësisë që aktorët e tillë të izolohen, të kapen dhe të nxirren para drejtësisë, thuhet në fund të kësaj komunikate.  


Dega e LDK-së në Gjakovë dënon ashpër atentatin e mbrëmshëm në Pejë, kurse autorët të nxirren para drejtësië 




 Gjakovë, 5 janar 2002 - Dega e LDK-së në Gjakovë reagon ashpër ndaj atentatit të mbrëmshëm ndaj ish-komandantit të UÇK-së, Tahir Zemaj, të birit Enisit, si dhe kryetarit të FR në Deçan, Hasan Zemaj. 

Në një komunikatë të kësaj dege thuhet se vrasja në pritë e organizuar nga dora kriminale e cila mori tri jetë, është vrasje makabër kundër përpjekjeve për pavarësimin e Kosovës, kundër vlerave të luftës çlirimtare për liri, është vrasje kriminale ndaj njerëzve të pafajshëm. 

"Kosova edhe sot gdhiu e përgjakur. Dhe në vend se të renditen sukseset dhe arritjet tona në këtë periudhë të vështirë të pasluftës ne po rendisim arkivolet me trupat e pajetë të njerëzve të mëdhenj e me vlera kolosale. 

Nga UNMIK-u dhe KFOR-i, të cilët janë përgjegjës për sigurinë në Kosovë, kërkojmë me ngulm që autorët e atentatit të kapen dhe të dalin para organeve të drejtësisë", thuhet në një komunikatë të kësaj dege në Gjakovë. 

Poashtu ka reaguar edhe Forumi i Gruas i LDK-së në Gjakovë, duike dënuar ashpër atentatin mbi ish-komandantin e UÇK-së Tahir Zemaj, të birin Enisin dhe kryetarin e FR të LDK-së në Deçan Hasan Zemaj. 

"Ne gratë dhe nënat aktiviste që derdhëm mundin e djersën për çlirim nga zgjedha e okupatorit klasik, ne nënat që mbajtëm mbi supet tona vuajtjet dhe pasojat e luftës, sot jemi të goditura më shumë se kurrë më parë për faktin se para syve të botës po vriten djemtë më të mirë që ia zbardhën faqen kombit dhe shtetit më të ri në botë. 

"Dënojmë ashpër këtë akt mizor e të organizuar dhe kërkojmë urgjentisht nga KFOR-i dhe UNMIK-u. të cilët janë përgjegjës për sigurinë në Kosovë, që sa më parë të kapin këta kriminelë dhe t'i hedhin para drejtësisë", thuhet në reagimin e Forumit të Gruas së LDK-së në Gjakovë. 



Mbrëmë në Pejë në një atentat u vranë koloneli Tahir Zemaj, i biri i tij Enisi dhe kushëriri Hasani




      Pejë, 5 janar 2002 - Koloneli Tahir Zemaj, i biri i tij Enisi dhe kushëriri i tyre, Hasan Zemaj, janë vrarë mbrëmë në një atentat. 

Rreth orës 17.30, në hyrje të Pejës, afër Kombinatitit të Drurit, atentatorë, tash për tash të panjohur, kanë zbrazur breshëri plumbash nga një veturë në lëvizje në automobilin ku ndodheshin Tahiri (1951), Enisi (22) dhe Hasani (rreth të 30), që po ktheheshin nga Prishtina. 

Dëshmitarët okularë kanë deklaruar se atentatorët pas krimit të kryer kanë ikur me shpejtësi të madhe me veturën e tyre të tipit "Opel-Askona" në drejtim të Fabrikës së Birrës. 

Koloneli Tahir Zemaj dhe Hasan Zemaj nga plagët e marra kanë vdekur në vendin e ngjarjes, kurse Enisi gjatë rrugës për në spital. 

Menjeherë pas këtij atentati mizor policia e UNMIK-ut dhe pjesëtarët e SHPK-së kanë dalë në vendin e ngjarjes dhe i kanë filluar hetimet, por nuk kanë dhënë njoftime për këto vrasje. 

Koloneli Tahir Zemaj, ka qenë oficer i karrierës dhe në vitin 1998 hyri në radhët e UÇK-së dhe një kohë ishte komandant i zonës operative të Dukagjinit, në kuadër të FARK-ut.  


Është e njohur beteja e Loxhës (një fshat shumë afër Pejës), nën komandën e Tahir Zemajt i cili me forcat e tij për një kohë dëboi pushtuesit serbë nga aty. 

Kundër kolonel Zemaj ka pasur disa tentativa për atentat. Tentativa e fundit ka qenë në gusht të vitit të kaluar mu afër Pejës, kur nga një sulm me bazukë u plagos bashkë me disa persona të tjerë që ndodheshin me të. 

Hasan Zemaj, pjesëtar i ish- UÇK-së, ka qenë kryetar i Formit Rinor të LDK-së dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së degës së LDK-së në Deçan, si dhe kryetar i Shtabit Zgjedhor të LDK-së në zgjedhjet e fundit lokale për këtë komunë. 

Këto vrasje mizore kanë shkaktuar indinjatë dhe revoltë te popullata e Pejës dhe Deçanit. 

.......trepca.net..........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

8.05.2003 - Trepca.net   

Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 

..........

 E KUJTOJMË KOLONEL TAHIR ZEMAJN NË KATËRMUJORIN E VRASJES MAKABRE 



 - Emri i kolonel Tahir Zemaj, do të zë vend të veçantë në kaptinat e historisë !


Kaluan katër muaj nga atentati famëkeq ndaj kolonelit Tahir Zemaj ndërsa ne që e njohëm dhe që bashkëvepruam me të nuk po ia arrijmë të pajtohemi me këtë humbje të burrit të madh të Kosovës, me të cilin shpresuam të arrijmë t'i realizojmë shumë ambicie që do t'i shërbenin Kosovës dhe qytetarëve të saj. E shpresuam Kosovën me një homogjenizim të forcave atdhetare dhe neutralizimin e konfliketeve brendapërbrenda Kosovës si dhe përfaqsimin e interesave të të gjitha shtresave të qytetarëve! Por, ja që tanimë kur Tahir Zemaj fizikisht nuk është në mesin tonë, kanë quar kokën maska të zeza në zemër të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe po krijojnë pasiguri, pakënaqësi, rrahje, vrasje dhe degjenerim në mesin e qytetarëve të kësaj ane, bashkë me degët e tyre nëpër anë tjera të Kosovës që duan t'i "vlorizojnë" qytetet e Kosovës me "revolucione të vonuara demokratike", sepse kështu i duan armiqtë e Kosovës. 

7 maj 2003 / Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 

Kur na erdhi lajmi tepër i hidhur nga Peja e Dukagjinit, mbi atentatin ndaj kolonelit të luftës çlirimtare Tahir Zemaj, ndaj birit të tij Enisit dhe të aktivistit të LDK-së Hasan Zemaj, gjaku ynë mbeti për shumë kohë i ngrirë në vend, duke mos gjetur fjalë ngushëlluese për njëri-tjetrin për këtë humbje që i ndodhi kombit shqiptar! Ndodhi edhe një vrasje tepër e hidhur, por jo edhe e papritur, sepse porositësit e kësaj vrasjeje na kishin paralajmëruar me kohë, pa asnjë rezervë, se koloneli Tahir Zemaj i cili kishte bërë luftërat e suksesshme e profesionale kundër policisë dhe ushtrisë serbosllave në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, në Loxhë e Koshare, pra ky njeri i madh i luftës do të goditet për vdekje nga dora e zezë kriminale, e cila vepron akoma në Kosovë. 

Seç ndihet një zbrazëti e madhe në Kosovë dhe diasporën shqiptare, kur nëpër tubimet tona nuk ndihet më zëri i kolonelit Tahir Zemaj, kur nuk shihet buzëqeshja e natyrshme e tij që afronte secilin shqiptar, kur nuk dëgjohen fjalët e tij kuptimplote për rëndësinë e ekzistimit të institucioneve legjitime të Kosovës, për rëndësinë e ekzistimit të një ushtrie të profesionalizuar të Kosovës, për organizimin e shtetit të pavarur të Kosovës bazuar në vullnetin e lirë të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, për rëndësinë e veçantë historike të diasporës shqiptare në periudhën e paraluftës, në periudhën e luftës si dhe në periudhën e pasluftës respektivisht në proceset e demokratizimit, pluralizmit dhe zhvillimit të gjithmbarshëm të Kosovës... 

Kaluan katër muaj nga atentati famëkeq ndaj kolonelit Tahir Zemaj ndërsa ne që e njohëm dhe që bashkëvepruam me të nuk po ia arrijmë të pajtohemi me këtë humbje të burrit të madh të Kosovës, me të cilin shpresuam të arrijmë t'i realizojmë shumë ambicie që do t'i shërbenin Kosovës dhe qytetarëve të saj. E shpresuam Kosovën me një homogjenizim të forcave atdhetare dhe neutralizimin e konfliketeve brendapërbrenda Kosovës si dhe përfaqsimin e interesave të të gjitha shtresave të qytetarëve! Por, ja që tanimë kur Tahir Zemaj fizikisht nuk është në mesin tonë, kanë quar kokën maska të zeza në zemër të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe po krijojnë pasiguri, pakënaqësi, rrahje, vrasje dhe degjenerim në mesin e qytetarëve të kësaj ane, bashkë me degët e tyre nëpër anë tjera të Kosovës që duan t'i "vlorizojnë" qytetet e Kosovës me "revolucione të vonuara demokratike", sepse kështu i duan armiqtë e Kosovës. 

Para katër muajve, kur sytë e Kolonelit u mbyllën përgjithmonë, qytetarët e Kosovës u gjenden përballë një propagande të papërballueshme të bërë gati në kuzhinat më antishqiptare që mund t'i ketë njohur historia e jonë, sepse në këtë vrasje janë kryqëzuar interesat dhe pikëpamjet anti-institucionale dhe anti-Kosovë të "revolucionarëve" të ideologjizuar rusofilë, të cilëve iu pengonte figura e shquar ushtarake e Tahir Zemës qoftë si demokrat i mirëfilltë apo qoftë edhe si pjesëmarrës dhe dëshmitar i ngjarjeve historike të luftës çlirimtare. U përhapën gënjeshtra dhe dezinformata aq të turpshme mbi figurën e Kolonelit, duke e shprehur gjithë mllefin e promovuar nëpër kuloaret antishqiptare të Tiranës zyrtare dhe nëpër seli të redaksive të "barrikaduara" partiake, që e konsiderojnë veten si "krah i luftës"! Kësaj valle monstrumësh iu bashkangjitën natyrisht edhe ato media që e mbajnë veten për paçavura "të pavarura", derisa në anën tjetër i gëzohen më së shumti hapjes së fronteve në mes të forcave progresive dhe atyre destruktive. Edhe pas katër muajve të mungesës fizike të kolonelit Tahir Zemaj, porositësit (udhëheqësit shpirtërorë) dhe atentatorët vazhdojnë akoma të bëjnë "hije mbi tokë", të papenguar vazhdojnë të bëjnë plane për likudimet e ardhshme politike, duke i pikatur mu ato personalitete politike, ushtarake, institucionale, arsimore e publicistike që i duhen më së shumti Kosovës dhe ardhmërisë së saj, sepse kështu e kërkon "revolucioni i vonuar demokratik".  

Pavarësisht se historia jonë më e re i ka defektet e veta dhe edhe pse ajo shkruhet sipas kuteve të ca "liderëve partiak" akoma në fuqi, emri i kolonelit Tahir Zemaj do ta zë vendin e veçantë në kaptinat e historisë shqiptare, sepse kontributi i tij për çlirimin dhe  institucionalizimin e Kosovës është i shkruar me veprën dhe gjakun e Tij dhe të bashkëluftëtarve të tij si Ahmet Krasniqi, Sali Çekaj, Agim Ramadani, Rrustem Bruçi etj., andaj qytetarët e Kosovës dhe diaspora shqiptare do ta përkujtojnë me pietet të lartë Kolonelin e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe të mbarë Kosovës, kolonel Tahir Zemajn. 

Lavdi e përjetshme jetës dhe veprës së Tij madhore për Kosovën e lirë!     


------------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

*Telegram:
Akademisë përkujtimore ( në trevjetorin e vrasjes ) të kolonel Tahir Zemajt, të birit Enisit dhe kushëririt Hasanit*



4 janar 2006 /TN

(Nga eprorët ushtarak, kolegët e të madhit, Kolonel Tahir Zemajt)

Me rastin e kësaj akademie përkujtimore për kolonel Tahir Zemajn,të birin Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasanin e cila mbahet nën patronazhin e presidentit Rugova kolegët e të madhit kolonel kan konsideratë të lartë dhe u jam mirënjohës të gjithëve dhe ju inkurajojnë se keni dhe jeni duke bërë një punë të mbarë dhe të ndershme, institucioni i presidencës për së dyti herë me radhë nëpërmes kësaj akademie përkujtimore ja kthen dinjitetin, borxhin dhe kryen obligimin ndaj legjendës së luftës dhe heroit të Kosovës kolonel Tahir Zemajt i cili me profesionalizëm dhe art ushtarak aq shumë i vlerësoj. respektoj institucionet e REPUBLIKËS SË KOSOVËS dhe luftoj nën komandën e tyre gjegjësisht Ministrisë së mbrojtjes.

Obligimi që kemi për ta na detyron të jem mirënjohës dhe ti përkujtojmë për jetë e mote, sepse ai është dhe ata janë një ndër protagonistët të cilët na mundësuan që të marrim frymë lirshëm dhe këtë liri që tash e gëzojmë është rezultat i sakrificës sublime të tij, të tyre dhe të gjithë dëshmorëve të rënë në fushën e nderit në luftë për liri demokraci dhe mëvetësi.

Ne bashkëluftëtarët dhe kolegët e tij kemi një obligim moral, njerëzor dhe atdhetar që ti përkujtojmë dhe ti jemi mirënjohës veprës së tyre duke i pasur në mendje dhe zemër, kurse nderimi i ynë për te të jetë burim i pashtershëm jo vetëm për shoqërinë e sotme, por edhe për ata sy që do të shikojnë dhe shoqërojnë vendin tonë edhe shumë gjenerata përpara.

Kriminel u thonë atyre që vranë këtë personalitet aq të shquar dhe burrë të madh duke mos menduar fare se çfarë humbje iu kanë shkaktuar vajzave, bashkëshortes, familjes Zemaj, kolegëve, miqve, dashamirëve dhe tërë popullit të Kosovës dhe më gjerë. Kujtimi për ta është borxh, obligim dhe nder ndaj viktimave, familjeve dhe të afërmve të tyre.

U vra njeriu i cili hyri në luftë duke e dhënë betimin para zotit dhe flamurit kombëtar, si ushtarak profesionist komandant nacional e jo revolucionar i cili punoi dhe veproi në kuadër të institucioneve të republikës së Kosovës duke e njoftuar si komandant suprem presidentin Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, arkitektin e pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe të gjitha strukturat tjera shtetërore: Qeverinë e në kuadër të saj ministrinë e mbrojtjes si dhe parlamentin.

U vra legjenda e luftës së Loxhës, njeriu, ushtaraku dhe heroi i Kosovës i cili nëpërmes lidhjeve dhe marrëveshjes me zyrën e OSBE-së në Pejë konkretisht me Wolfgang Kaufmanin shefin e atasheve ushtarak dhe jo me askend tjetër siç pretendojnë tía veshin "njofkat", "intrigasht" dhe diletantët e artit dhe doktrinës ushtarake dhe në lidhje me OKB-në nëpërmes kontribuuesit dhe personalitetit të shquar të çështjes kombëtare Hajdar ( Hari ) Bajrakterit e me përdorimin e strategjisë dhe doktrinës luftarake të Tsun Xusës  shpëtoi nga masakra në rrafshin e Dukagjinit më se 60.000 (gjashtëdhjetëmijë) civil.

Në këtë përvjetor (të tretë) pikëllimi, por me ndjenjë krenarie për të madhin Kolonel Tahir Zemajn punën e tij, aktivitetin, solidaritetin, urtësinë dhe mençurinë, sinqeritetin e tij që la, për dallim nga të tjerët të cilët mbollën farën e urrejtjes dhe lincit, ky mbolli farën e tolerancës, dashurisë në mes njerëzve dhe protagonistëve të drejtpërdrejt të luftës duke deklaruar se: 

citat "unë nuk kam plumba për shqiptar dhe civil kundërshtar" me këtë tregoi profesionalizmin e lartë në parandalimin e luftës vëlla-vrasëse, por dhe zbatimin e ligjeve të luftës sipas konventës ndërkombëtare.

Nëse këto virtyte të tija do të jenë udhërrëfyes për ne, fëmijët tanë dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme të cilat do të mësojnë shumë nga vepra e tij, atëherë neve na obligon edhe më tepër për ta larë borxhin që emrin e tij mos të lejojmë që ta mbuloj pluhuri i historisë dhe kjo histori assesi të mos jet e shkruar nga njerëz diletant, jokompetent dhe të papërgjegjshëm për këtë duhet angazhuar i tërë potenciali njerëzor në radhë të parë ai intelektual, historianët, protagonistët e luftës për çlirim, liri dhe pavarësi dhe i tërë materiali arkivor.

Organet kompetente duhet ta kryejnë pjesën e punës së tyre të lanë anash dhe ti zbulojnë aktorët e krimit në të kundërtën ne kurrën e kurrës s´do të pajtohemi me konstatimet e shndërrimit të njerëzve në numra dhe se do të punojmë që për ne, drejtësinë dhe shtetasit kosovar ky krim dhe krimet tjera mos të kenë vulë të vjetërsisë deri sa mos të ndriçohen dhe zbulohen të gjitha rastet, ndërsa aktorët e krimit ta marrin dënimin e drejtë dhe të merituar dhe të gjithë të jen të njëjtë duke dhënë llogari para ligjit dhe organeve të drejtësisë.

Dhe më në fund ja vlen të thuhet dhe konstatohet se i madhi kolonel Tahir Zemaj për ne kishte vetëm një datë, ate të lindjes më 28 dhjetor 1951.

Të përjetshëm qofshin heronjtë dhe vepra e tyre!

Shpëtimi dhe paqja qofshin mbi ne!

Zoti e bekoftë Tahirin dhe ruajt familjen Zemaj, nga krimi dhe kriminelët. 

Kryeshefi ZORRD, dhe Komandanti i Njësiteve Operative në Lugun e Baranit 

Major: Nazif Ramabaja

----------


## RTP

*Ke dy minuta kohë për të hequr portretin e Rugovës !!* 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Nga fundi i gushtit, jam informuar nga vendroja, se po afroheshin disa personaqë kishin shfaqur dëshirë të më takonin. I pranova dhe m'u prezentuan si "Shtab i përgjithshëm" i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare. Kisha dëgjuar pak për ta por nuk dija se kush ishin të organizuar etj. Në përbërje të tij ka qenë Hashim thaçi, Rexhep Selimi, Bislim Zyrapi etj. 

Në zyrën time, ish zyra e drejtorit të shkollës së Prapaqanit, në mur kanë qenë të varura fotografitë e Skenderbeut, Presidentit Rugova dhe fotografia e Jusuf Gërvallës. Sapo kanë hyrë më kanë kërkuar që të hiqja fotografinë e Rugovës. "Ke dy minuta kohë për të hequr portretin e Rugovës ! " më thanë, "Jo u thash, ai ka qenë dhe mbetet për mua Komandant Suprem i Forcave të Armatosura të Kosovës dhe President i saj !". Nejse ata u tërhoqën nga ai qëndrim dhe ne i vazhduam bisedimet diku tjetër, në sallën operative të shtabit. Fillimisht kanë kërkuar se përse në të gjithë dokumentacionin tonë figuronte Republika e Kosovës ? 

Ata argumentonin se ne nuk paskeshim republikë ! U deklaruam hapur se ishin kundër, nuk e njihnin dhe se ishin për rrëzimin e qeverisë. Më kanë pyetur në se isha edhe unë apo jo për rrëzimin e saj. U kam thënë : "Po, madje jam për kapjen dhe dënimin edhe të Millosheviçit !" "Jo, nuk po flasim për atë më thanë, a je ti për rrëzimin e Bujar Bukoshit ?" I kam thënë Thaçit se do të ishte mirë të flisnim rreth unitetit dhe bashkimit, se sa për gjëra të tilla. I kam deklaruar se, nëse ai angazhohej seriozisht në atë drejtim, unë do të ndërhyja pranë kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit që ai ta tregonte në Kosovë, kryeshefin e Shtabit, Halil Bicajn bashkë me disa eprorë të tjerë, të bëhej njëherë e mirë unifikimi i shtabeve dhe ne si luftarë të mos kishim më këso problemesh. 

Më kanë pyetur se kush i ka përpiuluar disa komunikata të cilat kishin dalë pa dijenin e tyre. U thashë se ato ishin hartuar nga Faton Mehmetaj, i emruar para disa ditëve si shef i informimit të Sh.O.Rr.D. Dhe kjo ka qenë e vërtetë. Fatoni i kishte dërguar ato komunikata në Gjenevë tek Xhafer Shatri, ish ministër i informimit të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës. Fatoni mbante lidhje të ngushta dhe të vazhdueshme me të. 

(Bëhet fjalë për disa komunikata rreth të cilave në atë kohë është zhvilluar një polemikë e hapur në shtyp mes Jakup Krasniqit dhe Xhafer Shatrit). Pastaj bisedimet janë zhvilluar rreth strukturave, rreth profesionalizimit, por ata nuk e kishin hallin atje. Kuptohet që qysh në fillim të atij takimi, ne jemi prezentuar , bashkë me të gjithë kolegët e mi ushtarakë. 

Ata u prezentuan po ashtu, i vetmi ushtarak mes tyre qe rreshter Bislim Zyrapi, të tjerët nuk kishin formim ushtarak. Për komandantin e tyre thanë se "ishte sekret" dhe nuk e përmendën. Edhe për marrëveshjen tonë të 20-21 gushtit për formimin e Drejtorisë së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit deklaruan se do ta shqyrtonin me organet e tyre dhe se në fakt nuk ishin dakord ! (Fq.93-94) 


*Nga libri:   Keshtu foli Tahir Zema*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

*H. Thaçi :  Do të luftoj me ty Tahir Zemaj si me shka, me ty dhe njësitë tua !* 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Jam larguar dhe pas tre ditësh më kanë ftuar në fshatin Bardhaniq për t'I vazhduar bisedimet në lidhje me këtë komandë. Unë kam shkuar me të gjithë kolegët e mi. Detyrën e komandantit të Brigadës së tretë, pas emërimit të Shemsedin Çekut në detyrën e Ndihmës Komandantit për Mbrojtjen territoriale, e kryente Musa Gjakova. Pas revistës me brigadën dhe raportimit të komandantit të saj Gjakova, kemi filluar bisedimet. Rexhep selimi që ishte prezentuar si Inspektor Gjeneral i Ushtrisë së kosovës, kishte nënshkruar një dekret, ku vendi im me atë të ramush haredinajt ishin ndryshuar. Pra Ramushi komandant ndërsa unë zëvëndësi i tij. 

Të gjithë njerëzit e tyre ishin ngritur në përgjegjësira ndërsa tanët ishin ulur ose hequr fare. Përderisa bëhej fjalë drejtëpërdrejtë për mua, kam thënë se nuik kisha kurrfarë kundërshtimi nëse Komandanti i Shtabit Suprem, apo Kryeministri i Kosovës e urdhërojnë një gjë të tillë, unë si ushtarak zbatoja vetëm urdhërat. Kanë ndërprerë takimin dhe me telefon kanë thirruar Zotni Ahmet Krasniqin dhe për rreth një orë në prezencën time të Thaçit dhe Rexhep selimit, kolonel Krasniqi nuk ka pranuar. Ai u ka thënë atyre se ata po shkelin një marrëveshje dhe se nuk mund të zëvëndsonin Tahir Zemën. 

Përpara se ta mbaronte bisedën me Kolonel Krasniqin, Thaqi i ka thënë telefon : "Me ty shumë shpejt do ta kryej misionin " dhe ka filluar të shajë. (Në këtë moment Tahir Zemaj hap një parantezë dhe shton : Është fakt se Hashim Thaçi, një natë para se të vritej Kolonel Krasniqi, takohet dhe flen në Tiranë në banesën e Ibrahim Kelmendit, ky person është i përmendur jo rrallë në histori të ndyra atentatesha kundër figurave nacionaliste shqiptare. Zemaj pyet : Çfarë misioni do ta kryente Thaçi kundër Kolonel Krasniqit ?! A thua është thjeshtë rastësi prezenca e tij në Tiranë një ditë para vrasjes së Krasniqit dhe takimi i Thaçit me Kelmendin ?! 

Sigurisht që përgjigjen e pyetjeve të tilla mund ta japë deri në fund vetëm drejtësia, e cila vonon por nuk harron !) Ata e kanë mbyllur dikur telefonin dhe më janë drejtuar mua, tekstualisht dhe personalisht Hashim Thaçi : " Do të luftoj me ty Tahir Zemaj si me shka, me ty dhe me njësitë tua !". Pushka top t'u bëftë i thashë veç po të them që është mirë të merremi vesh, se unë jam i gatshëm të luftoj veç kundër shkieve, qoftë edhe nën komandën tënde. Unë nuk mund t'i tradhtoj eprorët e mi sa herë më del rasti, se kështu do të tradhtoja edhe ty nesër. Prandaj, merruni vesh dhe ejani ta luftojmë shkaun njëherë. Atë "dekretin e tyre" nuk e mora. 

I kam thënë Ramushit të ngrihej e të fliste, "ti e di shumë mirë si mendon rrafshi i Dukagjinit, ti e di se sa probleme do të kemi me komandimin e forcave në këtë rajon. Pasi njerëzit do të respektojnë vetëm marrëveshjen e 20 gushtit. Ramushi u ngrit dhe tha se ai "nuk dinte asgjë, se të tjerët e kishin vendosur", e kishte fjalën për Shtabin e Përgjithshëm. Atij në fakt po i pëlqente vendimi i tyre. 

Deri në ato momente ai i zbatonte urdhërat luftarake që i kishte marrë nga komanda e përbashkët. U larguam. Ata mbetën në Jabllanicë, pa mundur të qajnë në drejtim të Drenicës. Pas dy ditësh kanë kërkuar ndihmë prej meje. Ramushi nëpërmjet një korrieri më ka kërkuar që t'i dërgoja një njësi në ndihmë për të përballuar ofensivën që i qe vërsulur asaj zone. 

Kam dërguar një njësi nën komandën e Haxhi Imerajt, i cili ka luftuar dhe kontribuar me sa ka mundur për t'i mbrojtur ato fshatra. Ai ka mbetur i bllokuar në luftime tri ditë dhe veç më vonë ka mundur të tërhiqet, bashkë me një pjesë të brigadës së Musa Gjakovës, matëherë kur është tërhequr edhe Ramushi në Bjeshkët e Nemuna dhe ka kaluar kufirin për në Shqipëri. Sigurisht kjo situatë pasigurie ka pasur pasoja, por ne jemi mobilizuar që me luftë dhe rezistencë ta dëshmonim përkushtimin tonë ndajqytetarëve të Kosovës. Pas rënies së rekës së Keqe dhe fshatrave përreth ofensiva u shtri në drejtim të fshatrave të Gjakovës dhe Lugut të Baranit. 

Situata u ashpërsua shumë. Armiku sulmonte nga Loxha. Lugun e Baranit deri në Dri të bardhë. Nga ana tjetër Lugun e dushkajës deri në Bistricën e Deçanit. Gjatë kësaj kohe forcat e Zonës së Tretë Operative kanë qenë në këto pozicione, brigada 131 në mbrojtje të Lugut të Baranit, 133 në Lugun e Dushkajës, brigada 134 ka qenë e vendosur në ndihmë të Lugut të Dushkajës, një batalion në Lumbardhin (Bistricën) e Pejës, një tjetër në ndihmë të Lugut të Baranit. Me datë 8 shtator jemi sulmuar me aviacion. Njësitë tona gjatë kësaj kohe kanë qenë gjithë kohën në pozicione. 

Loxha u sulmua për së dyti. Për herë të parë, siç thashë, ushtria Jugosllave përdori edhe aviacionin. Gjatë kësaj kohe e kemi ndjerë shumë mungesën e municionit. Kishim armatim të mjaftueshëm këmbësorie por municioni na ishte harxhuar. Kam apeluar për municion dhe kam shpjeguar situatën në terren. Rreth 50-60 mijë njerëz, (dendësia e popullsisë në këtë rajon ka qenë e tillë, sa që një predhë artlerike që ka rënë në oborrin e një shtëpie në Prapaqan, ka vrarë 4 persona dhe ka plagosur 3 të tjerë). Për situatën e rëndë që zotëronte në ato rajone të Kosovës bën fjalë edhe dokumenti i mëposhtëm, në anglisht, nga i cili janë përkthyer vetëm frazat e nënvizuara. 









Luftëtarët e njësive të fshatrave duke parë pqfuqinë për tu mbrojtur pëballë sulmeve të fuqishme artilerike dhe me mjete të blinduara të armikut, kanë filluar ti lëshojnë armët dhe të largohen. Me disa që kam pasur rast të komunikoj  thotë kolonel Zemaj  u kam thënë se ata nuk duhej ti linin armët ashtu, duhej tu gjenin një vend, pasi ato ishin pasuria e tyre, ata duhej të konsultoheshin me shtabet lokale se si do tia bënin, dhe nuk kishin pse ti sillnin armët tek ne. Ne nuk mund të merrnim kurrfarë përgjegjësie për ato armë. Ata që i kanë hedhur armët e kanë bërë këtë gjë me kokën e vet, të friksuar dhe nga nxitimi për ti ndihmuar të largoheshin pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjeve të tyre. Ka pasur manipulime se gjoja unë paskam urdhëruar njerëzit që ti dorëzonin armët. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. 

Thjeshtë, nuk kanë lënë mjet as moment pa gjetur një akuzë, si e si të më njëllosin. Në këto kushte, kur rrezikohej që populli të masakrohej dhe njësitet e UÇK-së të ziheshin rob, ose të vriteshin, është parë e arsyeshme që forcat tona të tërhiqen për në Bjeshkët e Nemuna. Prandaj me 8 shtator 1998, në mes të natës kam mbledhur shtabin, kemi bërë analizën e situatës në të gjithë Rrafshin e Dukagjinit dhe kemi informuar Shtabin Suprem për këtë gjendje. E vetmja rrugëdalje ka qenë tërheqja e njësive operative drejt Bjeshkëve të Nemuna për ti shpëtuar ato nga shkatërrimi i tyre i plotë apo zënja rob. 

Të nesërmen e asaj dite, forcat serbe synonin të merrnin bazën tonë në Praraqan. Pas konsultimit me Shtabin Suprem kam sjellë vendimin për lëvizjen e trupave pas mesnatës së datës 8-9, të kaloj magjistralen Pejë-De4an. Kam bërë kalim deri në orën 4 të mëngjesit me 6-7 mijë vetë dhe jam vendosur në bjeshkët e fshatit Strellc i Epërm. Rreth mëngjesit forcat serbe e kanë bllokuar kalimin. Kam bërë revistën e trupave, kam verifikuar gjendjen e armatimit dhe municionit. Dua të jap tani një shifër të trupave: Pas formimit të Zonës së Tretë Operative, Brigada 134 ka qenë e plotësuar më së miri, ka pasur rreth 600 ushtarë, brigada 131 ka pasur 400 ushtarë, brigada 133 ka pasur 150 ushtarë, por kur kam bërë atë revistë të trupave kam parë se numri ishte shumë më i madh, rreth 1800 ushtarë. I kam pyetur se, cilës njësi i përkisnin? Dhe më janë përgjigjur se të gjithë ishin të njësive tona! 

Sasia e municionitqë posedonim nuk mjaftonte as për të zhvilluar një betejë një orëshe. Kamriinformuar Shtabin Suprem për këtë gjendje. Ata më kanë urdhëruar edhe njëherë që bashkë me trupat të nisesha në drejtim të Bjeshkëve të Nemuna, të rikthehesha në Shqipëri, të bëja rikonsolidimin e efektivit, furnizimin etj. Kam pritur me ankth për 24 orë se mos gjendej ndonjë mundësi për të më furnizuar me municion. Kur shpresat u shuan vazhdova marshimin drejt Shqipërisë. 

Përpara se të nisesha edhe njëherë jam informuar nga drejtoresha e spitalit ushtarak në Krushevc, Ryvë Loshaj se spitali ishte evakuar, me të gjitha mjetet dhe të plagosurit. Më ka informuar se vetën disa, të plagosurit shumë rëndë kishin vendosur të rrijnë vetë, me çdo çmim, pasi donin të vdisnin në Kosovë dhe nuk dëshironin të pengonin lëvizjen e trupave dhe të civilëve të deportuar. I kam thënë se ne mund ti merrnim edhe ata por përgjigja ka qenë se ata përfundimisht e kishin vendosur të mbeteshin në Kosovë. Për 12 të plagosurit që kam pasur me vete më është dashur të angazhoj një grup shumë të madh njerëzish për mbrojtjen dhe transportimin e tyre. Terreni ka qenë shumë i vështirë dhe mjetet me të cilat i mbartnim shumë primitive. Masat e mëdha të qytetarëve që kishin mbetur prapa të bllokuara nga forcat serbe përbënin shqetësimin tim kryesorë. Sipas bisedimeve me tre atashe ushtarak të OSBE-së, ditë më parë, ata më kishin premtuar se, nëse bashkë me popullsinë civile nuk gjendeshin trupa ushtarake të UÇK-së, ata do të mund të ndërhynin për të shmangur masakrimin e popullsisë civile. Në fakt, ata kanë ndikuar dhe nuk ka ndodhur ndonjë masakrim masiv siç isha trembur. (Fq. 95-102)

----------


## RTP

* Koloneli Zemaj arriti fitore të mëdha ushtarake duke kursyer djalërinë e Kosovës*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 4 janar 2005 /TN /QIK - Me betimin para Flamurit dhënë para ministritë të Mbrojtjes së Republikës së Kosovës Ahmet Krasniqi, dhe të ceremonisë së krijimit të Brigadës 134 në një dokumentar, është përkujtuar në 3-vjetorin e vrasjes kolonel Tahir Zemaj, komandant i kësaj brigade, në një akademi sot në Prishtinë nën përkujdesjen e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. 

Më 1998 nën udhëheqjen e kolonel Zemajt Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës arriti të shënojë fitore të befasishme ndaj forcave të mëdha dhe shumë më të fuqishme serbe të përkrahura edhe nga ato ajrore, në betejën e Loxhës, e cila fitore i dha famë këtij ushtaraku të karrierës. 

Me këtë fitore, historiani Zekeria Cana tha se filloi lufta e madhe, me të cilën iu bë e ditur botës se "shqiptarët munden dhe dijnë të bëjnë luftë". 

Cana, para qindra të pranishëmve në Teatrin Kombëtar të Prishtinës në mesin e të cilëve edhe kryekuvendari Daci, ministra, deputetë e udhëheqës komunash, tha se kjo fitore u arrit në kohën kur politika e Millosheviqit po e shkretëronte Kosovën dhe donta ta kthente në djerrinë dhe pa shqiptarë. 

Cana tha se nuk lypej vetëm trimëri dhe vullnet për sakrificë, por edhe njohje e artit dhe e doktrinës ushtarake, për çka "shumë djelmosha kanë shkuar dëm". 

Cana tha se duhet patjetër të thuhet e vërteta për veprimet tona në të kaluarën edhe kur janë të hidhura. Nuk mund t'i bëjmë shërbim popullit po t'i harrojmë të vërtetat e hidhura", tha ai duke kujtuar vrasjet e shumë ushtarëve në kalimin e kufirit, që tha se janë bërë në tradhti. 

"Duhet të kemi në zemër dhe në mendje mesazhin e burrave të mëdhenj të kombit për pavarësinë e Kosovës", tha Cana. 

- Po patëm këto në mendje, - sipas tij - forcimi i institucioneve do të jetë i pashmangshëm. 

"Uroj që aktit të pavarësisë së Kosovë t'i vërë firmën Presidenti i devotshëm, biri i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova", tha Cana. 

Kolonel Zemaj, është vrarë në mbrëmjen e 4 janarit të vitit 2003, së bashku me djalin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemaj, kryetar i degës së Forumit Rinor të LDK-së në Deçan, në një atentat të pazbuluar ende

----------


## MemphiS_

*Eshte i rende cdo fillim janari.
Eshte i rende si shkembi ,si plumbi,nje date qe per cdo vit kalendarik perseritet.
Pos qe te perkujton ngjarjen me te hidhur ne historine e re te Kosoves.
Vrasjen e Komandantit ne liri,vrasjen qyqare nga pusia ne pabesi.
Vrasjen e Kolonelit te Alpeve Shqiptare - Tahir Zemajt.
Ne kere rast keta rreshta do t'i shkruaj ne emrin tim dhe te gjithe bashkluftetarve,ushtarve dhe shokve  te Kolonelit ne emer te atyre qe sypatrembur luftuan shkaun duke i shkaktuar humbje e viktima me te medha ne te gjitha betejat qe se bashku me kolonelin dhe eproret e tyre profesionist luftuan ne mbrojtje te identitetit kombetar dhe te clirimit te atdheut Kosoves se roberuar.
Eshte kjo dite perkujtimi me plot dhembje kur para tri vjetesh kriminelet te motivuar politikisht mjaft mire te paguar por edhe te shtyre nga xhelozia profesionale ne pabesi zbrazen bresheri plumbash mbi trupin e pambrojtur te kolonel Tahir Zemajt,duke i shuar jeten eprorit tone te respektuar e te dashur.
 Qmenduria dhe urrejtja patologjike bashke me jeten e kolonelit mori edhe dy lule.
Vrau edhe djalin Enisin e kusheririn Hasan Zemajn qe ishte luftetar e veprimtar i Forumit Rinor te LDK-se.
Dhembja per kolonel Tahir Zemajn per eprorin e urte eshte e madhe edhe sot pas tre vjetesh eshte e madhe per te gjithe ata qe dine ta vlersojn kontributin e tij qe i dha Luftes Qlirimtare nen uniformen e UCK-se dhe kontributin e madh qe i dha paqes.
Kjo dhembje sado qe rendon nuk mund ta mposhte krenarin e gjith atyre qe ne koherat me te veshtira per shqiptaret kishin fatin qe ne balle te kolones,ne balle te Luftes Qlirimtare ta kene nje ushtarak te karrieres si kolonelin.
Ushtarakun e guximshem ushtarakun e qendreses njeriun qe shpresen e humbur te popullit fale strategjis e shnderroi ne shume fitore.
Kolonel Zemaj eshte ushtaraku qe frymoi sipas institucioneve te Republikes se Kosoves dhe njohu si te vetmin komandant suprem Presidentin e dale nga vota e lire ne mars te vitit 1998,dr Ibrahim Rugoven.
Pse kombin tone ne faza te rendesishme e percjell i njejti fat?!
Dora e zez antishqiptare e vrau ne pabesi edge ministrin e Mbrojtjes te Republikes se Kosoves ne Tirane,komandant Ahmet Krasniqin
E njejta dore e krimit goditi ne paq edhe kolonel Tahir Zemajn,ashtu si shum patriote e veprimtare te rezistences kombetare nder shekuj.
Fate te njejta te njerzve te medhenj.
Kriminelet e motivuar politikisht disa here paten organizuar atentate kunder kolonelit.
Por paten deshtuarne shume prita.
Dora tradhetare si cdohere bijte e kombit shqiptar i vrau vetem nga pusia,pas shpine naten ne menyren me qyqare.
Por kjo far e keqe e krimit mashtrohet se kurre nuk mund ta vrasin vepren e kolonel Tahir Zemajt,e as idealet e tij per pavaresin e Kosoves,sikurse nuk mund te vrajne as ushtrin e tij,sikurse nuk mund ta vrasin as Ushtrin e Kosoves,e as pavarsin e saj.
Kriminelet qe vrasin shetisin te lire sepse kta tre vjet eshte bere shum pak per kapjen e tyre.Por nje dite maskat do te bien dhe drejtesia do ta thot fjalen e vet.
Kot mendojn keta kriminele se do te mbrohen.Kriminelet dhe urdherdhenesit e tyre pa marre parasysh se ne c'pozit jane nje dite jane te gjykuar te deshtojn.
Ata do t'i zere gjaku loti vuajtja e qindra e mija shqiptarve te pafajshem qe u martirizuan per liri dhe e qindra te tjerve qe u vrane ne pabesi pas luftes.Prandaj sot ne trevjetorin e vrasjes te gjithe ne miqte shoket bashkluftetaret e Kolonelitduhet ta zevendesojm dhembjen me krenari.
Qe plogeshtine ta shnderrojm ne qendres e mosperkulje para fares se bimes se keqe,para ideologjis se kuqe majtiste.
Para sherbimeve sekrete qe kan vershuar si kepurdhat pas shiut Kosoven.
Hidherimi dhe dhembja per kolonelin duhet te na kalit shpresat per nje te ardhme me te mir per ndertimin e nje Kosove te pavarur.
Per ngritjen e ushtrise se Kosoves sipas standardeve te NATO-se.
Te nje ushtrie profesionale.Kete e deshironte edhe koloneli yne.Nga kjo del edhe porosia kurre mos te behemi hyzmeqare te se keqes e as pjes e tradhetis.
Ne kete menyre mund ta mbrojme krenarin dhe kujtimin e nje ushtaraku te karrieres se kalibrit te larte.
Ishim ushtaret e pare te Ushtrise se regullt Shqiptare te Kosoves,ushtris qe nen udheheqjen e Kolonel Tahir Zemajt doli fitimtare ne shume beteja si ne Loxhe,ne Lluke e ne Lug te Baranit.
Dhe nder me te rendesishmet eshte beteja humanitare per shpetimin e popullates civile.
Keto Komandanti Tahir Zemaj me te drejte i dhane epitetin Legjendar i Alpeve Shqiptare.
E vecante dhe kranari per te gjithe ata qeishin ushtare nen komanden e ushtarakut te pare re graduar nga ministri i Mbrojtjes i Republikes se Kosoves Kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi,sioas te drejtes qe atij i jepte Kushtetuta e Kacanikut.
Dhe i Komandantit qe duke zbatuar ne praktike ne kazermat e Prapacanit Baranit dhe te Bardhanicit realizoi enderren shekullore te shqiptarve qe Kosova te kete ushtrin e vet.FORCAT E ARMATOSURA TE REPUBLIKES SE KOSOVES.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

*Takimi i parë me Sali Veselin, Naim Malokun, dhe Ramush Haredinajn*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Gjatë qëndrimit tonë në Jasiq erdhën dy vetë nga Juniku. Më ftuan të shkoja në Junik dhe të njihesha me ta. Së bashku me Rrustem Berishën dhe Kemajl Shaqirin, të shoqëruar nga komandanti i fshatit Jasiq kemi zbritur në Junik, ku jemi takuar me eprorët Sali Veseli, Naim Maloku dhe Ramush Haradinaj. 
Sali Veselin e njihja që më parë, për Naim Malokun kisha dëgjuar, ndërsa për Ramush Haradinajn nuk kisha dëgjuar kurrë. Aty më thanë që ai ishte komandant i Zonës së Dukagjinit, Sali Veseli Kryeshef i Shtabit, ndërsa Naimi, Komandant i Rekës së Keqe, kështu u prezantuan. Unë shkurtimisht u kam treguar që kisha hyrë me aq ushtarë, eprorë dhe brigada. Fatkeqsisht, vërejta se nuk qeshë i mirëpritur për ta, përkundër faktit që populli, banorët e atyre anëve na kishin pritur me një entuziazëm të jashtëzakonshëm. 

Sali Veseli i ka befasuar të gjithë eprorët, edhe mua sigurisht, pasi ne e dinim që ai kishte nënshkruar vetë për Ahmet Krasniqin, e aty shprehej se ne nuk qemë të mirëseardhur dhe se do të ishte mirë të riktheheshim në Shqipëri ( ! )  I kam thënë se ai nuk mund të na ndalojë tokën e Kosovës, se ajo është toka jonë dhe ne do të punojmë për të si ushtarë të thjeshtë. Nuk kemi ardhur këtu për të marrë pushtet, por për të bashkëpunuar dhe hapur rrugë profesionalizmit në drejtimin e luftës.Në uniformat tona ka qenë emblema e UÇK-së, gjë që nuk lejonte askënd të gabohej se ne kishim hyrë si fraksion në luftë, përkundër shpifjeve që qenë hapur nga gazeta dhe njerëz dashakeqë. Kjo ka qenë edhe pjesë e marrëveshjes së bërë në Norvegji, të cilën e përmenda më lart. Në bisedë ka ndërhyrë edhe Naim Maloku. Ne kemi qenë të informuar për vështërsitë që kishte hasur zotni Maloku gjatë hyrjes në Kosovë, për humbjet që kishte pësuar njësiti i tij etj.. 

Biseduam atë ditë shumë gjatë dhe nuk arritëm asgjë. Unë deklarova se jam nën komandën e Shtabit Suprem të Republikës së Kosovës, se kemi ardhur të kontribojmë, por ata gjithmonë përdornin fjalën e fundit: Kthehuni në Shqipëri, pasi këtu nuk keni vend !   Megjithë këmbnguljen dhe qëndrimin tonë të arsyeshëm, nuk arritëm gjë. Kur jemi kthyer , kam informuar trupat dhe eprorët se si qëndronte puna dhe të gjithë janë befasuar, pasi ne e dinim se ishte arritur një marrëveshje mes Shtabit Suprem dhe komandantëve të UÇK-së që vepronin në terren. Ata na propozuan që formacionet tona të shpërndaheshin në të gjithë Kosovën, që eprorët tanë të bëheshin komandantë fshatrash. Këtë gjë unë e kam kundërshtuar, megjithatë i kam ftuar ata që të vinin në bazën tonë, në fshatin Jasiq dhe të flisnin edhe me oficerët tjerë. Ne kishim me vete 22 oficerë. Kishim ndërmend të organizonim të gjitha komponentet e mbrojtjes. 

Deri në atë kohë ekzistonin njësi të mbrojtjes territoriale nëpër fshatëra, formacione të dobëta vetëmbrojtëse nëpër disa vija të papërcaktuara  mirë të frontit. Megjithatë, në parantezë po them se në 72 fshatra të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit kam pasur rast të takoj jo 72, por më shumë se 150 komandantë, çdo fshat i kishte dy a tre komandantë. Thirrej komandant edhe drejtuesi i një grupi prej dy-tre vetësh. Është fakt që ata e pranuan ftesën time dhe në bisedë me oficerët e tjerë, kur u pa që asnjëri prej tyre nuk kishte ndërmend të vepronte sipas kërkesës së tyre jo logjike, ata të tre, në mënyrë fyese, denigruese janë ngritur dhe e kanë braktisur takimin duke u shprehur se  Nuk kishin se çka të bisedonin më me ne. 

Me thënë të drejtën kjo gjë më ka brengosur shumë. Kisha dhënë urdhër që në hyrje, se asnjë nga luftëtarët e brigadave tona nuk do ta përdorte kurrë pushkën e tij kundër shqiptarëve. Veç, si të them, kur të gjendeshim me shpatulla për muri, për të mbrojtur jetën. Ua kam bërë të qartë se si shqiptarë që ishim ne nuk kishim se pse ti frigoheshim njëri-tjetrit, por për hirë të Kosovës dhe popullit të saj, unë isha i gatshëm të lëshoja pe, të përkulesha para tyre, ve4 që të mos arrinte puna deri në konflikt me njëri-tjetrin, gjë që do të na bënte gazi i botës dhe do të çonte ujë në mulli të okupatorit. Isha i bindur që sistemi serbi spiunazhit punonte pa ndërprerje, dhe ata këtë gjë prisnin. (Fq.41-43)  

marre nga libri:"Keshtu foli Tahir Zemaj"


ps.lus moderatorin ta fshij posimin e llapit...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

*Brigada "Mërgimi" rrethohet nga kalashët e Mejdanit dhe të Nanos !* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.trepca.net/2001/zemaj/zem...da-mergimi.htm

 Ndërkohë që Gjenerali Xhekson me oficerët e Ushtrisë Serbe nënshkruajnë marrëveshjen e kapitullimit të forcave serbe në Kumanovë, menjëherë Presidenti i Shqipërisë dhe Kryeministri i saj dolën me një deklaratë ku kërkohej "çarmatimi i njësive të Bujar Bukoshit, pasi ato rrezikonin pushtetin në Shqipëri"!! Thjeshtë kjo deklaratë , është e zonja  të dëshmojë se kush e kishte dëmtuar dhe penguar luftën në Kosovë, se cila aleancë i kishte bërë puç përpjekjeve të jashtëzakonshme të institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës për të organizuar dhe drejtuar një rezistencë dinjitoze ushtarake ndaj pushtuesit serb. 

Një ditë më vonë, pas kësaj deklarate - rrëfen Tahir Zemaj - kazerma jonë në Mamurras është gjendur e rrethuar nga forca të shumta të ushtrisë dhe policisë së Qeverisë Shqiptare. Imagjinoni se çfarë gjendje shpirtërore mund të jenë gjendur ushtarët dhe oficerët e Brigadës "Mërgimi", që kishin ardhur nga të gjitha shtetet e botës për të luftuar për Kosovën e tyre, dhe në një mëngjes të bukur gjenden të rrethuar nga forcat e ushtrisë shqiptare ?! 

Në bisedime me drejtuesit e atij "operacioni" dhe në marrëveshje me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes dhe të Rendit të Shqipërisë dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, kemi arritur në përfundim që ne nuk do të dorzonim armatimin personal, deri në kalibrin 12.7 mm. Do t'u mbetej ushtarëve, dhe nëse ishte nevoja do t'ua dorzonim forcave të NATO-s dhe të magazinoheshin në Kosovë, pasi ishin pjesë e pasurisë së saj. Armatimin e rëndë : disa lloje topash, minahedhësish, raketash kemi vendosur që me Proçes-Verbal t'I falet Akademisë ushtarake të Shqipërisë. 



Nga ana e Policisë Shqiptare është marrë angazhimi që ata të na shoqëronin deri nhë kufi për të na  "mbrojtur" nga incidentet. Mua, me dekret, më kanë emëruar në një detyrë tjetër pranë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës. Më është thënë që të nesërmen do të takoheshim bashkë me Presidentin e kryeministrin, me gjeneralin Xhekson. 

Drejtimin e Brigadës e ka marrë zoti Fazli Rugova, zëvëndësi im. Brigada është nisur drejt veriut për të kaluar në Kosovë. Ndërkohë, ajo është braktisur nga policia ushtarake dhe ajo e rendit e Shqipërisë, që sipas marrëveshjes kishte marrë përsipër  shoqërimin e saj deri në kufi, rrjedhimisht ata kanë rënë në një pritë të disa forcave policore - paramilitare afër Tropojës. 

Megjithatë kanë mundur të depërtojnë pa luftime, pasi kam komunikuar drejt për drejt me komandantin e Brigadës dhe i kam thënë se, nëse pas pesë minutave nuk hapej rruga atë do ta hapnim ne me të gjithë fuqinë e zjarrit që posedonte brigada. Kam kërkuar të flas me drjetuesin e forcave policore  paramilitare, ish shefin e komisariatit të Tropojës, haklaj, e kam informuar se ka një marrëveshje e ai më ka thënë se nuk e njihte atë marrëveshje. Atëherë i kam thënë se, nëse ai nuk i njihte eprorët e tij dhe marrëveshjet e nënshkruara prej tyre, ne do ta hapnim rrugën me zjarrë. 

Pas kësaj ai më është përgjigjur që "ne qenkeshim vëllezër" dhe rruga është hapur pa pasur nevojë për shkëmbime zjarri. Në fakt brigada nuk kanë pasur atë itinerar që ka ndjekur. Ajo nuk ka pasur të shkojë fare në tropojë, pasi rruga mes Kukësit dhe Tropojës ndahet në qafë të Malit, në bjeshkët e Fushë Arrëzit. 

Pikërisht aty ka filluar vënia në jetë e skenarit të ri ose e marrëveshjes së fshehtë  për çarmatimin e plotë të Brigadës. Ja sepse zoti Ramë maraj me një pjesë të policisë Ushtarake të UÇK-së pranë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së republikës së Kosovës, nuk i ka shoqëruar trupat sipas marrëveshjes. Kam ndjerë se po luhej një lojë e ligë, pasi një pjesë e shtabit me policinë ushtarake kanë hyrë pa asnjë problem në Kosovë, nëpërmjet Kukësit, ndërsa trupat e brigadës kanë kaluar nëpër një kalvar shumë të gjatë. Ram Maraj duhet tashmë vetë të bëjë publik qëndrimin e tij, pse nuk i ka shoqëruar trupat sipas  marrëveshjes, pse brigada "Mërgimi" ka devijuar rrugën, çfarë e ka penguar atë të paraqitet në orën e caktuar për fillimin e marshimit të Brigadës etj? 

Pasi kanë kaluar pritën në hyrje të Bajram Currit, brigada ka marrë drejtimin e Qafë Luzhës, ka dalë në kam, Has, Krumë, Kukës, pastaj në Qafë të Morinës. Praktikisht ka bërë më shumë se 200 km rrugë të pa asfaltuar, malore, tepër të vështirë në vend se të kalonte sipas planit drejt në rrugën e Kukës-Prizren. Në tokën e Kosovës, brigada fillimisht është pritur nga KFOR-i gjerman, të cilit I është dorëzuar një pjesë tjetër e armatimit me proces-verbal. 

Prej në Prizren brigada ka provuar një ferr të vërtet. Tashmë ishin "fitimtarët",  ata që ushtruan dhunë mbi brigadën "Mërgimi", disa plehra që qenë organizuar dy-tre ditëve të fundit, si gjoja policia e UÇK-së e të tjera formacione më të vogëla që qenë formuar nëpër male e që kishin zbritur si çlirimtarë qyteteve e fshatrave të Kosovës. Duhet theksuar se ditëve të fundit janë formuar me dhjetëra njësi të tilla, me numra e emra, të cilat kishin një ditë apo dy që ishin kthyer në Kosovë, nga kampet apo nga bregdeti dhe pretendonin se kishin marrë pjesë në luftime për çlirimin e Kosovës ! 

Po të mos kishin qenë forcat gjermane, do të kishin ndodhur  edhe incidente të përgjakshme. Edhe në Gjakovë ka pasur rrahje, fyerje, keqtrajtime deri në orën 24. Po ashtu ka ndodhur edhe në Pejë. 

Forcat Italiane nuk kanë qenë të informuara mirë. Këtë gjë e kanë shfrytëzuar "policët" e UÇK-së. Aty është marrë e gjithë njësia dhe është dërguar në drejtim të Dashinocit me urdhër të Shatbit, se gjoja këto ishin bandat e Bujar Bukoshit dhe të Tahir Zemës. Në Ratishë është plaçkitur gjithë arsenali i ndërlidhjes, kamionët, paisjet e tjera automibilistike, çisterant, uniformat, të hollat personale etj. Në ish fabrikën e "Zastavës" kanë ndërhyrë forcart e KFOR-it italian dhe për fat deri në atë çast nuk ka pasur të vrarë. 

Të nesërmen me përcjelljen e KFOR-it janë nisur për në Prishtinë ku edhe janë shpërndarë. Kjo rrugë për të hyrë në Kosovën e lirë, ka qenë shumë më e përgjakshme se marshimi i tri brigadave një vit më parë, kur Kosova gjendej e pushtuar nga forcat policore-ushtarake serbe. Nuk  mund të harrohet kurrë, dhe dikush do të përgjigjet një ditë për pesë luftëtarët e kësaj brigade, Rexhë Osaj nga Deçani, Bashkim Balaj i Isniqit, Sinan Musaj nga Strellkci i Epërm, Ram Peja nga peja dhe Vesel Muriqi nga Rugova e Pejës, të cilët drejtonin automjete të kolonës e që janë marrë dhe dërguar në zyrën e "Prefektit të Pejës" një kushëri i Agim Çekut, Et'hem Çeku dhe të Ramush Haredinajt. 

Aty ata jjanë rrahur barbarisht, u janë thyer brinjët, janë sharë e ofenduar, pastaj është urdhëruar : "të veprohet dhe të dërgohen atje ku duhet !". I kanë nisur në drejtim të Ratishit përsëri nën komandën e "togerit" dhe prej atij momenti nuk dihet më asgjë për ta. Më vonë nga ana e KFOR-it italian është bërë ekspertiza e vendit të ngjarjes, pasi sipas dëshmitarit që ka mbetur gjallë, Vesel Muriqit, ata mund të jenë ekzekutuar. Veseli ka dëshmuar edhe për ato skena të tmerrshme që kanë ndodhur në zyrën e Et'hem Çekut dhe Ramush haredinajt. 

Të gjithë ushtarët e tjerë nuk kanë mundur të inkuadrohen asnjëherë, disa prej tyre janë urdhëruar të paraqiten pranë komandave lokale për t'u marrë në pyetje dhe për të dëshmuar prezencën, një imitim i shëmtuar i skemave të policisë serbe. Të gjitha këto gjëra po dokumentohen dhe po përgatiten akuza të mbështetura ligjërisht dhe nuk do të jetë e largët dita që personat përgjegjës do të japin llogari dhe nuk do të jetë e largët dita që personat përgjegjës do të japin llogari për këto sjellje barbare. Tashmë po merret vesh më së miri se kush ishin ata që luftuan për çlirimin e atdheut. 

Ata që dikur i shisnin mend popullit se duke qenë bij të tij nuk kishin nevojë për grada dhe për akademi për ta çliruar Kosovën, sot janë vetëgraduar, gjeneralë e nën gjeneralë, kolonelë e marshallë, veç gjeneralisim nuk ka sot në Kosovë. Gjatë gjithë luftës në Kosovë, ka pasur vetëm dy beteja, ajo e Loxhës dhe e Kosharës, nuk duhet ngatërruar pritat apo ndonjë shkrepje armësh me beteja, as marrja e ndonjë poste policie me dy-tre policë, as bombardimet e serbëve  ndaj popullsisë civile. Beteja të mirëfillta me luftëtarë të rreshtuar në front, ka pasur vetëm dy, ato që i përmenda.  

Eprorët dhe luftëtarët që morën pjesë këto dy beteja dhe që u flijuan nuk janë graduar, janë graduar njerëz të tjerë. Në fund të fundit është e nevojshme të marrim vesh se ku e kishin hallin ata njerëz, çfarë qëllimi kishin, ta digjnin Kosovèn bashkë me forcat serbe, apo ta çlironin atë bashkë me ne ?? 

Sot është fakt që njerëzit po zgjohen, ata e njohin të vërtetën, ne kemi borxh të ofrojmë dëshmië tona me qëllim që pejsazhi tragjik, por edhe heroik i Luftës së Kosovës të ndriçohet sa më mirë që të jetë e mundur, me qëllim që t'u lëmë brezave dëshmi të pakontestueshme. Vetëm kështu ata do të mund të korrigjojnë gabimet tona pa i përsëritur ato. (Fq.119 - 124)

----------


## RTP

* Unë kam qenë dhe jam plotësisht i ndërgjegjshëm që jeta është shumë më e pavlefshme se sa vdekja, kur një okupator i huaj e mabn tokën dhe popullin tim të pushtuar!
*Tahir Zemaj

----------


## RTP

http://www.trepca.net/2003/0103/0301...dhe.Hasani.htm

*TRADHTARËT SERBO-RUSOFILË VRASIN TRADHTISHT KOLONEL TAHIR ZEMËN..!* 


Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI 


Kolonel Tahir Zemaj u vra... U vra kolonel Tahir Zemaj sipas rradhës së listave të zeza, u vra nga shpirtërat e nënshtruar serbo-rusofilë, sepse kolonel Tahir Zemaj e dëshironte një UÇK të institucionalizuar, një UÇK jo të kriminalizuar, një UÇK të profesionalizuar, një UÇK të paideologjizuar. U vra kolonel Tahir Zemaj sepse e tha vazhdimisht të vërtetën lakuriqe mbi luftën çlirimtare të UÇK-së, e cila u keqpërdor dhe po keqpërdoret akoma nga profiterët politiko-ekonomiko-ushtarak të luftës. Do të luftojmë me ty si me shka i kanë thënë kolonel Tahir Zemës klanet marksiste-leniniste që e kishin uzurpuar emrin e shenjtë të UÇK-së, dhe sot kolonel Tahir Zemaj është viktimë e këtyre premtimeve që vinin nga grupimet e kriminalizuara brenda Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. 
Vrasja e kolonelit Tahir Zemaj me të birin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemajn, është artikulim i qartë i mospajtimit të kundërshtarëve politik të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, i kundërshtarëve politik të Kosovës së lirë dhe demokratike, kundërshtarëve politik të vullnetit të lirë të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës. Me këtë vrasje  atentat politik këta kundërshtarë serbofilë e rusofilë përdhosën për tokë vlerat më të çmueshme të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, vlerat më të larta të institucioneve të Kosovës sepse kolonel Tahir Zemaj «kishte nderin të ishte shërbëtor i institucioneve të Kosovës», ai ishte i gatshëm të vdiste për Kosovën e lirë e të institucionalizuar, për një ushtri të rregullt e profesionale që do ti merrte lakmi e mbarë bota. 
Kosova tashmë e sa kohë është kthyer në një arenë të kundërthënieve politike brendashqiptare të krijuara nga individë dhe grupe të lidhura ngushtë me shërbime të llojit të UDB-së, SHIK-ut dhe KOS-it, duke intensifikuar dhunën politike kundër atyre që njëmendësisht dhe shpirtërisht po angazhohen për pavarësimin e Kosovës, për aq sa po intensifikohen veprimet politike në dobi të Pavarësisë së Kosovës brenda faktorit politik shqiptar dhe brenda politikës ndërkombëtare. Për këtë qëllim Serbia ka angazhuar nëpër poste politike e partiake njerëzit e vet, bashkëpuntorë të saj që me vite të tëra i kanë shërbyer asaj nën rrogoz për interesa të ngushta meskine e antikombëtare. 
Kjo vrasje politike më në fund duhet të trokasë në ndërgjegjen e shoqërisë sonë të pasluftës, dhe ti thuhet publikisht kurbës së krimit politik se shoqëria e jonë është ngopur me këto vrasje të pakuptimta, se është e ngopur nga pseudovlerat e luftës çlirimtare, në emër të së cilës po e pëson edhe sot e kësaj dite shoqëria shqiptare, po e pësojnë fytyrat më eminente të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, po e pësojnë burrat e pendës dhe të pushkës. Si rezultat i këtyre krimeve politike të ekstremistëve dhe kriminelëve të Kosovës, sot në mesin tonë fizikisht nuk gjenden më Ahmet Krasniqi, Enver Maloku, Xhemajli Mustafa, Komandant Drini, Bekim Kastrati, Shaban Manaj, Adem Zekaj, e tani së fundi edhe kolonel Tahir Zemaj me të birin Enisin (20 vjeçar) dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemaj, që tërë jetën ia kushtuan Kosovës, çlirimit dhe pavarësimit të saj. Vrasja e kolonel Tahir nuk duhet të lejojë eskalim të situatave konfliktuoze, por shoqëria e Kosovës duhet të tregohet publikisht intolerante ndaj krimit politik në Kosovë, sepse edhe toleranca e shqiptarëve me orientim demokratik dhe kombëtar duhet ti ketë kufijtë e saj. Duhet treguar publikisht se shqiptarët nuk e pranojnë dhe nuk e duan në gjirin e tyre kurbën e krimit politik, pavarësisht se nga kush dhe në çfarë nivelesh organizohen këto krime politike.

----------


## RTP

*BURRAT SI KOLONELI TAHIR ZEMAJ NUK HARROHEN DOT*

ËSHTË MËKAT I MADH HUMBJA E MJESHTËRIT TË ARTIT LUFTARAK TAHIR ZEMAJ 

Në këtë gjendje përplot dhembje e pikëllimi për kolonelin Tahir Zemaj, për fat të keq, disa nga intelektualët (ose disa që e mbajnë veten për të tillë) në vend se ti gjenden popullit të Kosovës më afër se asnjëherë më parë, ata iu kanë vënë prapa atyre demagogëve kolaboracionistë që interesat personale i kanë vënë shumë më përpara interesit kombëtar, si dhe prapa atyre që nuk duan ta kuptojnë forcën e argumentit por argumentin e forcës, duke u bërë kështu drejtëpërdrejtë tradhtues të idealeve të vërteta kombëtare të heronjëve martirë të Kosovës, pra, edhe të idealeve të kolonelit Tahir Zemaj dhe vargut të gjatë të dëshmorëve. 


Nga: Besim KRASNIQI 

"Unë e kam për nder të jem shërbëtor i Kosovës, siç e kam për turp ti rri asaj mbi qafë janë fjalët e paharruara të kolonelit tonë profesionist, të lules së bukur të Kosovës Tahir Zemaj, që na bëjnë edhe më krenar që e patëm në mesin tonë një burrë të tillë trim e të pandalshëm për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës. Përkundër ditëve dhe muajve që po i lëmë pas që nga vrasja kriminale e Tahir Zemës me të birin e tij Enisin dhe kushëririn Hasan Zemajn, përkundër një propagande të fëlliqtë e të poshtër mediale majtiste kundër Kolonelit Zemaj të cytur nga disa struktura antikombëtare politike të Kosovës, shumë nga bashkëveprimtarët e tij, bashkëluftëtarët e tij, veprimtarët politik të krahut demokratik, dhe shumë nga bashkatdhetarët tanë brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës akoma nuk po arrijnë të pajtohen kursesi me mosprezencën fizike të kolonelit Tahir Zemaj, prezenca e të cilit gjithmonë ua ngriti moralin luftarak dhe politik atyre sa herë që e kërkonin momentet një gjë të tillë. Prandaj, sikur e ndjejmë obligim të patjetërsueshëm moral e kombëtar që ta kujtojmë vazhdimisht emrin e Tij, i cili shpeshherë është nëpërkëmbur nga individë patologjik, të mbështjellur me vellon e tradhtisë, të cilët i japin kudo përparësi vrasjeve të figurave më të çmuara kombëtare politiko-ushtarake të Kosovës.

 Në këtë gjendje përplot dhembje e pikëllimi për kolonelin Tahir Zemaj, për fat të keq, disa nga intelektualët (ose disa që e mbajnë veten për të tillë) në vend se ti gjenden popullit të Kosovës më afër se asnjëherë më parë, ata iu kanë vënë prapa atyre demagogëve kolaboracionistë që interesat personale i kanë vënë shumë më përpara interesit kombëtar, si dhe prapa atyre që nuk duan ta kuptojnë forcën e argumentit por argumentin e forcës, duke u bërë kështu drejtëpërdrejtë tradhtues të idealeve të vërteta kombëtare të heronjëve martirë të Kosovës, pra, edhe të idealeve të kolonelit Tahir Zemaj dhe vargut të gjatë të dëshmorëve. Në cilësinë e komandantit të Zonës së Tretë Operative të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, kam nderin të shpalos me krenari heroizmin e të rënëve të saj, të premtoj dhe ta mbaj premtimin se, sa të jem gjallë, do të luftoj për idealet për të cilat dhanë jetën premtoi komandanti i UÇK-së për Dukagjin Tahir Zemaj pas luftës çlirimtare kundër ushtrisë serboçetnike në Kosovë.
 A nuk mjafton ky premtim i kolonelit të Dukagjinit ti demantojë kundërshtarët e tij të pacipë, të cilët e kërcënuan me vrasje edhe në kohën kur duhej luftuar armikun serbosllav, të cilët ia veshën emrit të tij madhor njëqind e njëmijë të zeza para dhe pas vrasjes së Tij makabre?! Argatët e Serbisë nuk e lanë Tahir Zemën ta realizojë deri në fund premtimin e dhënë për realizimin e idealeve të dëshmorëve, por ia këputen udhëtimin e Tij drejt sukseseve dhe fitoreve të reja kundër Serbisë dhe këlyshëve të saj, ia ndalën hovin luanit të Kosovës.

 Vrasja makabre e Tahir Zemës flet qartë mbi ekzistimin e mendjes bizantine dhe e obskurantizmit mesjetar tek një pjesë e vogël e atyre që kanë dëshirë që qytetarët tanë ti quajnë politikanë, edhe pse këta politikanë janë dëshmuar sa e sa herë se i kanë hyrë një veprimtarie (politikës) që përveq dëshirës së madhe për karrierë politike, nuk përmbushin as më të voglin kusht që do ti bënte këta politikanë të shkëlqyeshëm dhe të suksesshëm, për aq më tepër kur ndaj tyre nuk ekziston asnjë fije besimi nga ana e shumicës së qytetarëve të Kosovës. Nuk do mend se nga një mentalitet i tillë provincialist dalin edhe lista të zeza dhe urdhërshkresa për eliminimin fizik të personaliteteve politko-ushtarake të dalluara të Kosovës dhe të të gjithë atyre që iu pengojnë në bërjen e karrierës politike shumë të ëndërruar metropoleve të Europës perëndimore.

 Koloneli profesionist Tahir Zemaj i takonte burrave të rrallë që i përkushtohen popullit dhe atdheut të tyre pa edhe më të voglin interes personal dhe ky fakt ia rriste edhe më shumë rrespektin e popullit të Kosovës ndaj emrit dhe veprës së Tij. Është mëkat që nuk patëm më shumë të tillë mjeshtër të lartë të artit ushtarak, që ishin tmerr për forcat serbe- shkruan mbi figurën e kolonel Tahir Zemës reporteri i luftës z.Maxhun Smajli (në kopertinën e librit  Kështu foli Tahir Zemaj), me çrast shprehet qartë se sa çmoheshin virtytet njerëzore dhe përgaditja profesionale e kolonelit Tahir Zemaj, andaj edhe kjo padyshim se i nderon të gjithë bashkëveprimtarët, bashkëluftëtarët dhe bashkadhetarët tanë që e njohën apo që patën rastin të dëgjojnë ose të lexojnë rreth emrit të madh të strategut luftarak të Dukagjinit kolonel Tahir Zemaj... Dhe, kështu ditë dhe muajt kalojnë, do të kalojnë edhe vitet, por emri i Tahir Zemës jo që nuk do të venitet, por kujtimi për Të do të rritet deri në përjetësi, se burrat si Tahir Zemaj nuk harrohen dot...!

----------


## RTP

*Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme e Shqipërisë reagon për vrasjen e kolonel Zemajt*
Neza: Akt kriminal kundër sigurisë së Kosovës 

TIRANE- Edhe Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme reagoi dje në lidhje me vrasjen e ish-komandatit të FARK-ut, Tahir Zemaj të ndodhur të premten në mbrëmje në Pejë, ku humbën jetën edhe djali dhe një kushëri i afërm i tij. “shprehim keqardhjen për ngjarjen e rëndë, ndodhur në Pejë ku u vra Tahir Zemaj, djali i tij dhe një i afërm”-thuhet në deklaratën e shkurtër të MPJ-së. Sipas zëdhënësit, Ministria e Jashtme shqiptare dënon këtë akt kriminal që cënon sigurinë dhe imazhin e Kosovës. Të premten në mbrëmje në afërsi të Pejës, makina ku udhëtonte ish-komandanti i njësisë ushtarake të krijuar nga qeveria në mërgim e Bukoshit u rrethua nga dy makina të tjera dhe mbi të u hap zjarr. Tahir Zemaj, djali i tij, Enisi si dhe kushëriri Hasan ngelën të vrarë. Edhe më parë ndaj kolonelit të FARK-ut ishte organizuar një atentat në një restorant, ku ai u qëllua me antitank

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

Klasa politike kosovare ka dënuar vrasjet në Pejë. Flet një prej dëshmitarëve të pranishëm 

*Një dëshmi për vrasjen e kolonel Zemajt* 

Në vendngjarje ndodhej dhe një xhip me targa shqiptare dhe një askona që kanë bllokuar trafikun

Nga Peja Bashkim Shala
PEJË - "Unë rastisa i pari në vendin e ngjarjes, pothuaj një a dy minuta, pasi kishte ndodhur vrasja,- thotë për "Shekullin një burim që dëshiron të mbetet anonim, i afërt me ngjarjen e mbrëmjes të së shtunës. Ai po ashtu dëshmon se makina xhip e kolonelit Zemaj ishte e ndaluar jashtë rrugës në drejtim të Pejës dhe se në timonin e saj ishte i ndjeri Zemaj, të cilin nuk e ka njohur, edhe pse me drita të automjetit të vet, po përpiqej të ndriçonte mjetin e bërë shoshë nga plumbat. "U ndala të shoh se ç kishte ndodhur, kur një sirenë po binte pa pushuar", - shton burimi, duke shpjegur se shoferit i kishte mbetur dora në sirenë tek po jepte sinjal, duke besuar se këtë, po e bënte për të kërkuar ndihmë. I njëjti burim ka përshkruar ngjarjen prej orës 17:15 deri 17:35, e cila "po paraqiste rrezik edhe për kalimtarët e rastit dhe për pjesëtarët e tjerë të trafikut". "Ende pa ardhur policia, insistova të ndaloja patrullën e parë të KFOR-it dhe ndonjë veturë tjetër për të dërguar në spital njerëzit, porse askush nuk ndaloi",- shton ai, duke shtuar se më vonë ka ardhur edhe një patrullë tjetër e KFOR-it, e cila ka filluar të lokalizojë vendin. Dëshmitari thotë policia e ka marrë nën kontroll vendin e ngjarjes, diku pas 25 minutash, kurse për autoambulancën ai dëshmon se ka ardhur edhe më vonë. Nga fjalët që ka dëgjuar aty, tregon se janë parë dy makina, një xhip i Shqipërisë dhe një "Ascona", të cilat kanë ngushtuar kalimin e automjeteve që po hynin në Pejë. Për to kanë thënë se kanë ikur me shpejtësi të madhe rrugës për në Fabrikën e Birrës. Po ashtu ka shtuar se afër xhipit të Zemajt ishe i ndaluar një autobus, duke mos mundur të sqaronte nëse Zemaj kishte gjë të bënte me të. Për këtë fakt një polic që ka ardhur ndër të parët në vendin e ngjarjes, thotë se Zemaj ishte ndaluar që të niste djalin e vet Enisin për në Prishtinë. Ai thotë se të shtënat e shumta nga armë të tipit "Kallashnikov" janë zbrazur fillimisht në derën e parë të shoferit, duke besuar se udhëtari në ndenjësen e pasme do të shpëtonte nga plumbat. Vrasjen e familjarëve Zemaj të Strellcit të komunës së Deçanit e kanë dënuar gjithë partitë politike në Kosovë. Ata e kanë konsideruar një akt terrorist, kriminal dhe që pengon stabilitetin e Kosovës. Në një reagim të saj, Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës e ka cilësuar vrasjen në Pejë të motivuar politikisht. Ndërsa për PDK-në është një akt dhune i papranueshëm. AAK-ja gjithashtu ka dënuar vrasjen dhe ka kërkuar që organet e rendit dhe ato të drejtësisë të kryejnë punën e tyre në zbardhjen e vrajses. Ndërkohë zëdhënësi i UNMIK-ut ka deklaruar dje se ende nuk ka asnjë motiv, për vrasjen e Tahir, Enis dhe Hasan Zemajt. Zëdhënësi i UNMIK-ut deklaroi se kush ka informacion për këtë ngjarje të njoftojë në polici. Për të dënuar vrasjen e ish -komandantit të FARK-ut, Tahir Zemaj, të dielën në mbrëmje në qendër të Prishtinës u zhvillua një protestë paqësore me moton Ndal Vrasjet dhe Dhunën Politike në Kosovë! Protesta u organizua nga Forumi Rinor i Lidhjes Demokratike. Pjesëmarrësit ndezën qirinj për nder të viktimave, Tahir Zemaj, të birit dhe nipit të tij. Pas këtyre protestave në Prishtinë, protesta të reja kundër vrasjeve dhe dhunës politike janë paralajmëruar edhe në komunën e Decanit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RTP

Përditësimi: 07.1.2003 19:41 (CET)
07.1.2003 19:15 (CET)

*Rugova kërkon gjetjen e vrasësve të Zemajt*

Rugova dënon vrasjen e ish-ushtarakut të FARK-ut


Presidenti i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova, u ka kërkuar autoriteteve të nxjerrin para drejtësisë autorët e vrasjes së një ish-ushtaraku të afërm me Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës.

Duke folur në një takim përkujtimor për nder të Tahir Zemajt, i cili u vra në një pritë fundjavën e kaluar së bashku me të birin dhe një nipin e tij, zoti Rugova tha se "kjo vrasje e trefishtë ishte një akt terrori nga kriminelët dhe padronët e tyre politikë dhe jo-politikë".

"Këta janë kriminelë të cilët duan ta vrasin gëzimin dhe lumturinë e popullit të Kosovës, por nuk do t'ia dalin," tha ai. 

Zoti Rugova bëri thirrje që të izolojmë "këta kriminelë që veprojnë kundër pavarësisë dhe prosperitetit të vendit tonë".

"Ne duhet të marrim edhe masa preventive përmes pajtimit, respektimit të ligjit, që të ndërpriten krimet e tilla në Kosovë," tha ai.

Zoti Rugova tha kjo vrasje ndodh kur Kosova ende nuk i ka shëruar plagët nga vrasja e kryetarit të komunës së Therandës, Ukë Bytyçit, që ishte gjithshtu anëtar ë LDK-së.

*'Njeri i pajtimit'     * 

 Zemaj ishte "një njeri i pajtimit dhe shembull i ushtarakut 
               me kulturë shtetërore.


               Ibrahim Rugova,
             President i Kosovës   


Zemaj ishte komandant i zonës së Dukagjinit për FARK-un, një njësi ushtarake e qeverisë atëhere në mërgim të kryesuar nga Bujar Bukoshi.

Presidenti Rugova tha se kolonel Zemaj ishte "një njeri i pajtimit dhe shembull i ushtarakut me kulturë shtetërore" dhe shtoi se ai ishte në procedurë të emërimit për këshilltar të presidentit për çështjet e sigurisë dhe emergjencës.

Zoti Rugova tha se Zemaj u kthye në Kosovë pas 12 qershorit të vitit 1999, kur hynë trupat e NATO-s, KFOR-it,"vetëm për të ruajtur situatën pozitive që po krijohej".

"Ai u kthye në Kosovë në qershor të vitit 2001 për t'i kontribuar progresit që po shënonte Kosova," tha ai. 

Presidenti Rugova tha se ditën e mërkurë, 8 janar, kur do të varrosen tre viktimat e sulmit, e ka shpallur ditë zie në të gjithë Kosovën.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Marinari

Ky shkrim eshte huazuar nga nje tjeter forum dhe eshte shkruar nga nofka; Pirroja1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



KUSH ËSHTË TAHIR ZEMAJ? 


Tahir Zemaj, i lindur më 28. 12. 1952 në fshatin Strellc i Epërm të komunës së Deçanit me profesion ushtarak. Ka të kryer Akademinë Ushtarake (drejtimi i këmbësorisë) në Beograd në vitet (1970-1974). Ka punuar si oficer i Ushtrisë Jugosllave në vende të ndryshme të Jugosllavisë me detyra të veçanta. Ka shërbyer një kohë në Zajeçar, Knjezhevac dhe Negotin. 
Nga viti 1984-85, me gradën major caktohet me detyrë në Prishtinë, ku për disa vite ka qenë kryeshef i Qendrës së Mbrojtjes Territoriale në Hajvali, i emëruar nga ana e serbëve, në krizën më të madhe për Kosovën. 
Tahir Zemaj ka qenë komandant i Njësisë Speciale të Policisë Jugosllave me veprim në Kosovë, për shtypjen e nacionalizmit dhe irredentizmit shqiptar. 
Ishte ndër oficerët shqiptarë më të privilegjuar nga qeveria serbe. Kryesisht ka punuar në linjën e KOS-it me projektet e Klubit të Ushtarakëve Serbë Shigjeta e vdekjes. Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja pse Tahir Zemaj shërbente në Kosovë. 
Si i tillë Tahir Zemaj në krye të Njësisë Speciale të Policisë merr pjesë në drejtimin e operacioneve për vrasjen e Tahir e Nebih Mehës në Prekaz, të Rexhep Malës e Nuhi Berishës në Prishtinë, të Enver Hadrit në Bruksel, por flitet edhe për pjesëmarrjen në vrasjen e Jusuf e Bardhosh Gërvallës e Kadri Zekës në Untregrupenbah të Gjermanisë etj. 

Tahir Zemaj është i martuar me serbe. Gruaja e parë quhej Gordana Travica  Zemaj; ndërsa e dyta Liljana Stankoviq  Zemaj, me të cilën ka dy fëmijë, të cilët edhe sot e kësaj dite shkollohen në Zajeçar e Beograd. 

Krahas detyrave speciale ushtarake Tahir Zemaj në fund të viteve 80-ta lidhet ngushtë me nëntokën jugosllave e ruse në Gjermani, duke hyrë thellë në rrjetin e trafikimit të drogës që i sillte fitime të mëdha, rrjet ky që edhe sot është funksional. 
Për këtë, më 4. 5. 1988, Prokuroria Publike e Qarkut në Prishtinë kishte ngritur aktpadi kundër grupit të Tahir Zemajt, të cilët e mbanin linjën kryesore të kontrabandës me drogë në relacionin Stamboll  Prishtinë  Beograd  Madrid - SHBA. Destinacioni bazë i kësaj vije të trafikimit të drogës ishte Italia. Në aktakuzën e shpallur publikisht më 14 deri më 19 korrik 1988, Prokuroria Publike e Qarkut në Prishtinë kishte shpallur publikisht aktgjykimin kundër 24 të akuzuarve nga Kosova, për çka Tahir Zemaj burgoset, por pas një kohe të shkurtër në rrethana misterioze i mundësohet ikja nga burgu i Dubravës së Istogut për të kryer detyra të veçanta. Kalon në Republikën Federale të Gjermanisë dhe shumë shpejt i bashkohet prapë mafias në Hamburg e Berlin, ku në shërbim të vetin e kishte edhe bandën e drejtuar nga Musajt e Strellcit. Atje vepron deri në korrik të vitit 1998 kur hyn ne Kosovs, me detyra të sabotimit dhe dështimit të luftës së UÇK-së. 

Me shpërthimin e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi (Slloveni, Kroaci, Bosnje) Tahir Zemaj ishte i pozicionuar në anën e serbëve. Në anën e forcave serbe Tahir Zemaj ka luftuar edhe në luftën e Kninit. 

Gjatë qëndrimit dymujor në Kosovë, Tahir Zemaj në muajin gusht të vitit 1998 dy herë kishte shkuar përmes OSBE-së në garnizonin ushtarak serb të Pejës për të biseduar me oficerin Vllastimir Gjorgjeviq - RAXHA, shef i resorit për Sigurim Publik në Kosovë, në kohën kur Millosheviqi urdhëronte zhdukjen e gjurmëve të krimeve serbe në Kosovë. RAXHA karrierën policore e filloi në Zajeçar. Punoi në Beograd me detyra të veçanta, ku brenda një kohe të shkurtër u gjet në detyra të larta të shërbimit policor serb. Ishte i ngarkuar për çështje të Kosovës, sidomos për ta shtypur kryengritjen e UÇK-së. Më vonë e shohim me detyra edhe në Kosovën Lindore. 
Vllastimir Gjorgjeviq, sipas marrëveshjes me Tahir Zemën ishte edhe në Isniq, kur u bë dorëzimi i armëve dhe iniciator për formimin e të ashtuquajturës lokalno obezbedjenje (polici lokale), të përbërë nga shqiptarët lojalë të Serbisë. 

Në këtë mes Tahir Zemaj ka qenë ndër hartuest dhe zbatuest kryesor të planit sekret për shuarjen e kryengritjes së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, në bashkëpunim me Rade Markoviqin, shef i policisë sekrete, Branko Gjurishiqin, shef policie, Dobrica Çosiqin, ideator i Serbisë së Madhe, Nebojsha Pavkoviqin etj., instruktorë ushtarakë të cilët kishin projektuar planin për shurjen dhe dështimin e UÇK-së. 
Operacioni për eliminimin e UÇK-së në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit u shifrua Olluja, ku morën pjesë mbi 15.000 policë, ushtarë e paramilitarë serbë. Në kuadër të këtij plani Tahir Zemaj organizoi dorëzimin masiv të armëve të fshatrave të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit në Isniq dhe formimin e policisë lokale serbe, ku pjesa dërrmuese e njerëzve që i kishte caktuar Tahir Zemaj në kuadër të Mbrojtjes Territoriale pas 15 gushtit 1998 për tiu bërë barazpeshë UÇK-së nëpër fshatra, në shtator policia serbe do ti emërojë përgjegjës në radhët e policisë lokale serbe personat: Brahim Tetaj, Elez Balaj, Maxhun Muçaj, Naser Hoxhaj, Sali Haxhosaj etj, 
Gjatë gjithë qëndrimit të Tahir Zemajt në Kosovë, i vetmi veprim (antiveprim) ushtarak ishte lëvizja e tij dhe ushtarëve të tij nga Prapaqani deri përtej kufijve të Kosovës. Mirëpo shumicën e ushtarëve i braktisi në Bjeshkët e Nemuna, ndërsa vetë me një grup të ngushtë prej 7-8 vetash, me ndihmën e Ramiz e Sadik Muriqit, përmes Ministrit të Punve të Brendshme të Malit të Zi kaloi në Shqipëri përmes pikës kufitare në Han të Hotit, kur, ne te vetmin rast në histori dekorohet tradhtia. Për veprimet dezertuese dhe shkatërruse të UÇK-së, Tahir Zemaj dekorohet nga ministri i mbrojtjes së Qeverisë së Kosovës, kolonel Ahmet Krasniqi, me gradën kolonel. Mirëpo të njëjtën ditë në Tiranë Tahir Zemaj me klanin e tij të errët përgatit vrasjen e kolonel Ahmet Krasniqit me qëllim të krijimit të anarkisë e kaosit, për të dezorientur situatën, pasi e kishte kryer detyrën ndaj Tahir Zemës. 
Edhe pas përfundimit të luftës (kur një kohë qëndron në Shkup) Tahir Zemaj, vazhdon veprimtarinë e vet, duke qëndruar në krye të kriminalitetit të organizuar në Kosovë, por njëkohësisht duke përdor të gjitha mjetet për shkatërrimin e pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së. Duke organizuar marrjen e deklaratave të ndryshme me dhunë, por edhe me pagesa të majme deri në 100 mijë marka gjermane, kinse persona të caktuar të UÇK-së kanë kryer vrasje të ndryshme gjatë luftës. 
Tahir Zemaj bashkë me Sadik Musajn shumë shpesh shkon në Qendrën e Policisë Rajonale të UNMIK-ut në Pejë, ku kontakton me komandantin e këtij stacioni Valeri Korotenki, me një oficere gjermane të inteligent service dhe me zëvendëskomandantin e rajonit nga Jordania. 



KUSH ËSHTË VESEL MURIQI? 

Vesel Muriqi, i lindur më 15 mars të vitit 1961, në fshatin Koshutan, komuna e Pejës (të zhvendosur me banim në Vitomiricë), nga baba shqiptar dhe nëna serbe. I regjistruar në librin amzë të të lindurve në Zahaç me emrin Veselin Todoroviq (Todoroviq, mbiemri i vajzërisë së nënës), kombësia jugosllave, e më vonë do të marrë edhe emrin Vesel Muriqi (Muriqi, mbiemri i babës). 
Për periudhën kohore deri në vitin 1999, të paktë janë ata që e kanë ditur se çfarë përkatësie kombëtare ka Vesel Muriqi, pasi ai tërë kohën ka qenë i shoqëruar me serbë e malazez, shumica prej tyre më postë zyrtare në polici e administratën jugosllave. Edhe ata pak shqiptarë me të cilët shoqërohej Veseli i përkisnin të njëjtës kategori shoqërore. Duke gëzuar privilegjet e shoqërisë së kohës, Vesel Muriqi si punëtor i UDB-së në Pejë, qëndronte mbi ligjin, apo ligji mbyllte sytë para veprimeve të tij, i përzier gjer në maje me kontrabandë droge, armësh, prostitucion e çka jo tjetër, pa u ndarë asnjëherë nga bashkëkombasit nga nëna Bozhana Todoroviq. 
Ndërsa pas luftës del në skenë me lansimin se Vesel Muriqi i paska shpetuar një atentati dhe disa bashkëpunëtorëve të tij nga ana e UÇK-së. Mirëpo, fatin e Veselit nuk e paskan pas Bashkim Balaj, Rexhë Osaj, Sinan Musaj dhe Ramë Idrizaj. 
Një lansim të tillë, Vesel Muriqi e bën nga kryqendra e Malit të Zi, Podgoricë, në fundin e vitit 1999, duke qenë në mbrojtje të ushtrisë dhe sigurimit serb, njëkohësisht duke shfrytëzuar rastin sipas diktatit të atyre që e humbën luftën, për të akuzuar persona të njohur të UÇK-së, edhe në Tribunalin e Hagës. Dhe, në këtë drejtim trumbetuesit më të medhenj do të jenë KOS-isti Tahir Zemaj me bashkëpuntorët e vet. 
Duke parë rrjedhën e mëvonshme të ngjarjeve, shihet se denoncimi dhe akuzimi i bërë nga ana e Vesel Muriqit (alias Veselim Todoroviq) ka pasë një prapavijë të madhe, me pasoja tragjike. 
Përderisa Vesel Muriqi, në shtypin e kohës, sidomos në Bota Sot lavdërohet si një shenjtor e luftëtar i dalluar për lirinë e Kosovës (jashtë saj), si i tillë gjen strehim dhe përkrahje në Mal të Zi, pa u ndarë asnjeherë nga sigurimsat serbë e malazez, duke kontrolluar vijat Titograd-Beranë-Rozhajë, për tu futur herëpashere edhe ne Kosovë, gjë që nuk ka ndodhur me persona të tjerë. 
Gjatë qëndrimit në Mal të Zi, shumicën e kohës në Beranë, por edhe në Rozhajë e Bellopole Vesel Muriqi organizon njerez të veçantë në rrjetin e mbledhjes së informatave për shërbimet sekrete serbe. 
Njëkohësisht bashkë me ortakët e tij serbë blen 60 hektarë mal nga komuna e Rozhajës, por që mali gjendej brenda territorit të Kosovës, për ti përpunuar në Mal të Zi dhe futur në Kosovë. Duke qenë gjatë gjith kohës në krye të agjendave për kontrabandë droge e armësh, madje i zënë disaherë radhazi nga KFOR-i dhe policia e UNMIK-ut, por i liruar menjëherë dhe duke i lënë hapësirë të pakufizuar veprimi. Duke poseduar leje për armëmbajtje (revole, automatik, pancir) edhe këndej e andej kufirit Kosovë - Mal i Zi, bile duke qenë pjesëmarrës në një varg aksionesh të armatosura, edhe në vrasje, të cilat do ti paraqesim në vijim. 
Vesel Muriqi ka lidhje të mira me tre personat më të urryer në komunën e Istogut e me gjerë, veprimet kriminale të të cilëve i ka përjetuar në kurriz popullsia shqiptare e kësaj ane, siç janë Ahmet Mala, Muhamet Zekaj dhe Avdi Rexha, me të cilët ka mbajtur dhe vazhdon të mbajë kontakte të rregullta, si në Mal të Zi ashtu edhe në Kosovë, të cilët pos të tjerave i ndihmojnë edhe në kontrabandën e armëve e drogës nga Mali I Zi në Kosovë. 

Ahmet Mala, nga Istogu, bashkëveprus i forcave paramilitare serbe gjatë lufte në Istog me rrethinë dhe njëri prej informatorëve kryesor të kësaj ane që vazhdimisht kontakton me oficerët e UJ-së dhe të MUP-it serb që gjenden në Mal të Zi, ku qysh pas përfundimit të luftës qëndron në Rozhajë e Tutin pjesën më të madhe te kohës. Në Kosovë (në Pejë e Istog) hyn vetëm për të kontaktuar me lidhjet e shërbimeve serbe. Me Ahmet Malën, Vesel Muriqi ka lidhje të ngushta pune. 

Muhamet Zekaj nga fshati Sushicë (Istog), disa herë gjatë vitit 1998 i prezentuar përmes ekranit televiziv të TV Beogradit, si shqiptar lojal i Serbisë. Bashkëveprues i forcave policore, ushtarake e paramilitare serbe gjatë luftës, të cilin policia serbe e kishte caktuar edhe mbikëqyrës të popullatës civile të zënë rob nga policia serbe në Istog. 
Muhamet Zekaj bashkë me policin paramilitar Millosheviq e policë të tjerë kanë dhunuar dhjetëra vajza shqiptare të zëna rob. Ky e ka pru policin tek vajzat e zëna rob gjatë luftës dhe të gjitha dhunimet janë bërë në prezencën e tij 
Edhe pas luftës, gjatë viteve 2000-2001 në shtëpinë e Muhamet Zekajt herëpashere ilegalisht kanë shkuar oficerë të MUP-it serb. 

Avdi Rexha nga fshati Staradran (Istog), bashkveprus i hapt i forcave serbe, tezak i inspektorit te MUP-it serbë Demë Muja, i cili edhe sot e kësaj dite mban kontakte të rregullta me inspektorët e MUP-it serb Demë Muja e Raçiq qe gjenden ne Tutin. 

Vesel Muriqi ka lidhje të ngushtë me policin ndërkombtar, pakistanezin Vahid, me shërbim në policinë rajonale të Pejës, i cili bashkë me përkthyesin Rifat Berisha nga Klina, tash oficer i Inteligent Service në Pejë gjatë viteve 1999 2001 kanë marrë para të majme për pranimin e njerëzve në polici, duke tentuar me çdo kusht mospranimin e pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së në SHPK, por të njerëzve të shërbimeve serbe. Edhe femrat që janë pranuar në SHPK përmes kësaj linje së pari është dashur të kalojnë nëpër duart e Vahidit, Veselit e Rifatit, duke paguar edhe tarifën prej 500  1000 DM, varësisht prej pamjes fizike të tyre. Dhe nuk është çudi që përqindjen më të madhe të vendeve në SHPK në rajonin e Pejës, e zënë pikërisht ato femra që janë të njohura për historitë e tyre me policë, sigurimsa e paramilitarë serbë. 


KUSH ËSHTË RAMIZ MURIQI?! 

Ramiz B. Muriqi (1951) nga Koshutani i Rugovës, me banim në Lagjen Fidanishte në Pejë është lidhje e ngushtë e Tahir Zemajt e Vesel Muriqit. Edhe para luftës i njohur për koketimet me organet e sigurimit serb dhe për marrje me kontrabandë me drogë, falsifikim devizash, rrahje e keqtrajtime të shumta të qytetarëve në Pejë. I lidhur ngushtë me organet më të larta të sigurimit serb. Ramiz Muriqi përmes linjës direkte me ministrin e punëve të brendshme të Malit te Zi, në përcjellje të njësive të policisë malazeze në shtator të vitit 1998 bashkë me Tahir Zemajn kishte kaluar në Shqipëri. 
Ramiz Muriqi është i vëllazëruar me Hysen Fazliun, apo siç njihet në Pejë me emrin Hysen Maxhupi, me të cilin bashkëvepron qe shumë vite. 
Mbi familjen e vëllezërve Hysen e Ibrahim Fazlia, ka pasë kontroll direkt, oficeri i sigurimit serb të Pejës, Sllavko Baleviq, të cilët kanë punuar dhe punojnë nën urdhrat e tij. 
Hysen Fazlia gjatë muajve mars  qershor 1999 bashkë me Ramiz Muriqin, Ismet Çekun e Irzniqit është marrë me trafikimin e shqiptarëve nga Shqipëria për në Itali, ku shumë prej tyre i mbytën në det, duke i kaluar ilegalisht me skafa. Përderisa, gjatë vitit 1998/99 për të kaluar përmes Malit të Zi, qytetarët shqiptarë për të pasë udhë pa pasoja nga policia serbe është dashur të marrin vërtetime tek gjinekologu Ibrahim Fazlia në Pejë. 
Hyseni me Ramizin edhe para luftës bashkë janë marrë dhe merren me kontrabandë droge, armësh etj. Ata janë të pandarë në veprimet e krimit të organizuar dhe kriminalitetit ekonomik. 
Ramiz Muriqi me Hysen Maxhupin, Zenel Kelmendin e Hamid Kajtazin e Llaushës që nga ditët e para të pasluftës në lidhje direkte me Tahir Zemajn janë marrë me trafikim armësh me shumicë, duke filluar nga revolet me shurdhues, pushkët automatike deri tek armët më të rënda. Tahir Zemaj armët i ka sjellë përmes lidhjeve të tij nga Serbia për ti shitur në Kosovë. Ramiz Muriqi ka edhe një punëtori në Pejë për prodhimin e pjesëve të revoleve TT dhe atyre shutgun. 

Të gjithë pjesëtarët e grupit të Ramiz Muriqit e të Musajve të Strellcit qarkullojnë të armatosur me revole e pushkë automatike, mortaja krahu, pushkomitralozë, me këmisha antiplumb e gjëra të tjera pa pasë asnjëherë probleme me ligjin. Disaherë janë zënë edhe nga vetë policia e UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-i me armë të tilla. Nuk është e qartë se këta gangsterë kanë apo nuk kanë leje për veprime të tilla nga ata që janë të ngarkuar për ruajtjen e rendit dhe qetësisë në Kosovë, apo kanë mbrojtjen e ndonjërit prej tyre. Anëtarët e këtij rrjeti rregullisht marrin paga mujore prej 400  1200 DM nga Ramiz Muriqi. 

Këta persona vazhdimisht kanë qarkulluar dhe qarkullojnë edhe me automjete me targa të Malit të Zi e Serbisë, duke pasë qarkullim të herëpashershëm edhe nëpër enklavat serbe në Gorozhdec, Zveçan, Fushë Kosovë, Hoçë, Graçanicë etj. Një gjë të tillë e dëshmon edhe fakti i gjetjes së targave serbe e maqedone, drogës e armve nga policia gjatë bastisjes në lokalin e Isuf Kelmendit në Pejë, bazë ku rrinë Musajt, Muriqët e Kelmendët, në fillim të vitit 2001: 
Targat serbe UR 120-70; BG 415-035; BG 361-973; BG 305-689; BG 423-714; BG 325-249; BG 144-805; BG 220-800; BG 136-279; BG 333-044; BG 203-419; BG 328-607; AR 181-33; NI 104-95; PE 136-00; targat maqedone SK 945-A9 dhe një sasi droge, dy armë automatike dhe patentëshoferë e pasaporta fallso jugosllave. 

Ramiz Muriqi, më 1 gusht 2000 në Katundin e Ri në Pejë tenton ta vrasë me armë zjarri qytetarin Shefqet Veseli nga Qyshku i Pejës, duke e plagosur në shpatullën e djathtë. Këtë akt Ramiz Muriqi e kishte bërë vetëm pse viktima Shefqet Veseli i kishte kërkuar që tia lironte rrugën për të kaluar, që e kishte bllokuar me makinën e tij Ford Scorpio në mes të rrugës. Mirëpo pas kësaj Ramizi i afrohet Shefqet Veselit duke i thënë a e di kush jam unë dhe si guxon të më thuash ta largoj makinën nga rruga, duke e grushtuar, por edhe duke e qëlluar me armë. 

Më 23 prill 2000, Ramiz Muriqi kishte mbajtur një takim në shtëpinë e tij në Lagjen Fidanishte, ku merrnin pjesë Sadik Musaj, Vesel Muriqi, Sadik Muriqi, Mehmet Sadrijaj, Hysen Kurbogaj, Skënder Muriqi, Ahmet Mala, Bedri Podrimçaku etj., rreth organizimit të sulmeve kundër disa pjesëtarëve të TMK-së. 

Në dhjetor të vitit 2000, në bodrumin e shtëpisë së Rexhep Muriqit (kushëri i afërt i Ramiz Muriqit), në lagjen Fidanishte në Pejë, policia e UNMIK-ut ka zbuluar një poligon ku pjesëtarët e grupit të Vesel e Ramiz Muriqit kanë kryer stërvitje me armë zjarri, me çrast është gjetur edhe një sasi armësh. 

Enver Shkreli nga Peja, pronar i kafiterisë Elan bashëkveprues i ngushtë i Ramiz Muriqit, i njohur si bashkëpunëtor i policisë serbe dhe kontrabandist në zë. Në lokalin e tij që gjendet përballë Shkollës Bujqësore në Pejë, Enveri, u ofron shërbime pa pagesë, pastaj u jep vetura, por edhe financime të tjera. 
Vazhdimisht për nevoja të Ramiz Muriqit me shokë ka bërë dhe bën kalimin e mallrave të padoganuara nga Mali i Zi në Kosovë. 


MUSAJT E STRELLCIT 

Anëtarët e familjes Musaj të Strellcit ka më se dy dekada që vazhdimisht kanë kryer veprime të jashtëligjshme, duke kryer edhe vrasje, dhunime, plaçkitje, keqtrajtime etj., si në fshatin e vet, si në Kosovë, por edhe në Perëndim, ku vetëm në Zvicër e Gjermani banda e tyre, ku merrnin pjesë edhe Sadik Musaj, Xheladin Musaj, Naim Musaj, Sami Musaj, Ismet Musaj, Agim Musaj etj., kanë kryer mbi 30 vrasje e plaçkitje të dhunshme, për çka janë dënuar me shumë vjet burgim nga gjykatat e këtyre vendeve, por burgimin asnjëherë nuk e kanë mbajtur në tërësi. Gjatë tërë kohës kanë pasë mbrojtjen e policisë serbe. 
Në vitin 1986, Musajt e kanë vrarë bashkëfshatarin e tyre Rrustem Mahmutdemaj, kurse Arif Mahmutdemajn e kanë plagosë rëndë, duke e therë me thika. Në këtë kohë e kanë vrarë edhe një vajzë në një kafe në Pejë. 
Më 22 korrik 1996, në orën 22.00, Xhavit Musaj kishte konflikt me vëllezërit Agron e Arben Bozhdaraj në Strellc, rreth një femre, në të cilin incident ishin përdor edhe armët e zjarrit. 

Me 4 tetor 2000 Musajt e Strellcit e kanë therë me thika, duke e plagosë rëndë qytetarin Blerim Matoshi nga Peja në vendin e tij të punës. 

Më 8 prill 2000, vajza S. L. punëtore në barnatoren Herbo Komerc, në Deçan derisa ishte në vendin e punës kërcënohet, rrahet brutalisht nga vëllezërit Musaj të Strellcit, të cilët tentojnë ta marrin me dhunë. Vajza e sulmuar e paraqet rastin në polici, por pas një kohe detyrohet ta tërheqë padinë në presionin Musajve. 

Në fillim të muajit mars 2000 Sadik Musaj me grupin e tij e kanë në Grykën e Zhlebit e kanë plagosur qytetarin Lubo Stankaj, me qëllim të plaçkitjes, duke e rrahur e maltretuar, madje duke ia thyer edhe dorën. Personi i lartpërmendur kishte arritur të shpëtojë vetëm në saje të intervenimit të KFOR-it. 

Më 18 korrik 2001, Sadik Musaj e merr me dhunë një femër të njohur me emrin Afërditë nga kafiteria Las Pallmas në Pejë, të cilën e dërgon në shtëpinë e pabanuar të Haki Povatajt në Strellc, ku dhunohet gjatë tërë natës. 
Organet e hetuesisë gjatë kontrollit të mëvonshëm në këtë shtëpi kanë gjetur një sasi të drogës. Mirëpo Sadik Musaj nuk është marrë as në pyetje për këtë rast. 

Më 5 tetor 2000, Musajt e kanë rrahur rëndë gjyqtarin për delikte të vrasjeve në Pejë. 

Për veprimtarinë kriminale të Musajve dëshmojnë edhe shkrimet e botuara në shtypin zviceran të kohës (vitet 90-të) me titujt: 
- Banda e shqiptarëve dhunonte, vidhte dhe vriste, por gjithmonë natën 
- Gangu kosovar i dhomave të fjetjes përsëri ringjallet në Zvicrën gjermane 
- Patriarkia e Gangut të dhomave të fjetjes lirohet nga burgu për mbajtje të parregullt në burg, ku kryeprotagonistët e krimit të organizuar ishin Musajt e Strellcit. 

Në një artikull të botuar në gazeten zvicerane Tribune De Geneve, më 3 dhjetor 2000, duke iu referuar familjes Musaj me titullin Një familje kaq sharmante ndër të tjera thuhet: 

Kalon si kriminel në Zvicër. Me kthimin në Kosovë, vëllezërit Musaj janë gjendur në zemër të qërimit të hesapeve me dhunë. Tek ne (është fjala për Zvicër) ata kanë mbjellë terror nën emrin GANG apo Gangsterët e dhomave të fjetjes 

Duke hulumtuar arkivat, kemi zbuluar se aktivitetet e tyre kanë zënë vend në organet e drejtësisë zvicerane e gjermane. Sadik Musaj, njeriu që ka hedhur granatën, ka qenë në të njëjtin grup me disa nga vëllezërit e tij dhe ai grup është i njohur për ne si Gangsterët e dhomave të fjetjes. 
Njerëz të cilët natën hyjnë nëpër ferma apo villa të izoluara dhe terrorizojnë banorët e tyre dhe ndonjëherë me ritualet e tyre i poshtërojnë moralisht dhe i torturojnë para se të plaçkitin dhe marrin paratë dhe të zhduken nga vendi i ngjarjes. 

Vetëm në Zvicër, në fillim të viteve 90, kjo bandë e kriminelëve ka kryer rreth 30 sulme të këtij lloji. Gjithsejt 12 shqiptarë të Kosovës kanë qenë të arrestuar, ndër ta ishin gjashtë vëllezër të familjes Musaj. Të dënuar me shumë vite burgim nga gjykatat zvicerane dhe gjermane, ata ia dolën që të kthehen në vendin e vet, për të gjetur një vdekje të dhunshme, sikur që është rasti i Ismetit. 
Ismet Musaj ka qenë i dënuar më 1995 nga Gjykata për Kriminelë e Kantonit të Solyrës me 5 vjet burgim, të cilit dënim iu shtua edhe 2 vjet e gjysmë burgim nga Gjykata e Kantonit të Sant Gallenit. Në muajin qershor 1992 ai kishte marrë pjesë në një agresion të një piktori dhe gruas së tij në Laupersdorf, në rajonin e Salerës. Ky çift bashkëshortor është sulmuar në mes të natës. Burri është rrahur keq, ndërsa gruaja ka përjetuar dhunime disa herë rresht. 

I dënuar nga Gjykata Kriminale e Pajernës 

Sadik Musaj nuk është vetëm një familjar nga rajoni i Strellcit; është edhe një njeri i madh, i cili ka pështjelluar shumëçka para se të dalë para Gjykatës në Pajernë. 
I lindur më 1964, i ardhur në Zvicër, si azilkërkues politik në vitin 1986 ai shumë shpejt u gjend prapa grilave (në burg) për dhunim, hajni dhe lëndime trupore, para se të lirohet më 1991. 
Dy vjet më vonë ai u gjend prapë para Gjyqit kriminel në Pajernë, i akuzuar për thyerje të një karrocerie të firmës Broye së bashku me disa bashkatdhetarë të tij dhe vjedhje të një ferme të dy vëllezërve fermerë në Kantonin e Bernit. Për kërcënim me armë zjarri dhe me shrafcigerë për terrorizmin e këtyre banorëve dhe për rrahjen e tyre me çykë revoleje dhe mbylljen e tyre në bodrum dhe në toalet. Sadiku i mori 10 vjet burg për gangsterizëm, vjedhje dhe dëmtim të pronës. 
Ai i mbajti tri vjetët e para në Burgun e Orbes në Zvicër, siç e konfirmon Andre Valton drejtor i burgjeve të Kantonit Vaud, e mandej ai ka qenë i transferuar në një burg të kantonit Cug. 
Vitin e kaluar, ai shfrytëzoi rastin që gjatë një pushimi (kur lënda e tij ishte në shqyrtim për lirimin e tij me kusht), për të ikur dhe u kthye në Kosovë. Dhe, kështu, siç po e shohim ai iu kthye okupimeve të tij të mëparshme, ato ai i njeh mirë dhe kjo konsiston për të shtyrë edhe pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes së vet, që të betohen se do ti përgjigjen gjakut me gjak. 
Babai i Sadikut, Ramë Musaj ka qenë i dyshimtë për kontrabandë me drogë nga policia e Zvicrës në fillim të viteve 90-ta. Sipas disa dëshmive ai ka shkuar personalisht në Placspic në Cyrih për të shitur heroinë. Në vitin 1992 ai ka qenë i arrestuar në Klloten, në momentin kur po përgatitej të udhëtonte për në Kosovë dhe me vete kishte një sasi të arit. I dënuar me tri vjet burg nga Gjykata e Bremgartenit kantoni i Argaut ai është liruar shumë shpejt me pretekst se ishte i sëmurë rëndë. Sot, ai kalon ditë të lumtura, edhe pse herë-herë në lëvizje afër fermës së tij në Strellc. Gazetarët e kanë takuar atë në mesin e djemve të vet. Prindi 70-vjeçar është sipas të gjitha gjasave shumë mirë me shëndet. 

I liruar gjatë gjykimit (brenda në gjykatë) 

Nga të gjithë njerëzit e klanit të tij më i rrezikshmi del i biri i tij Xheladini. Sikurse edhe vëllai i tij, Sadiku, edhe ky ka ardhur në Zvicër ka dhjetë vite si kërkues i azilit politik. Në vitin 1991 dyshohet të ketë bërë një vrasje, ai ka qenë i arrestuar në Solyre dhe i liruar për mungesë provash. Tri vjet më vonë, po në Solyre, ai është dënuar, kësaj radhe mirë, me 17 vjet burg, por prapëseprapë ai nuk është në burg. 
Me vëllain e tij, Samiun, ai u gjend në Këln të Gjermanisë, ku kanë mbjellë terror para se të arrestohen në vitin 1992. Ata kalojnë në gjyq vitin në vazhdim kur ata lirohen nga një shikues i armatosur (gjatë gjykimit) para syve të gjyqtarëve dhe rojeve të midis gjykatës së këtij vendi në Këln. Dhe, prej atëherë ata janë kthyer në Kosovë. 
Një gazetar, i cili ia ka dalë të hyjë në fermën e Musajve ka pyetur Sadikun për veprimtarinë e tij në Zvicër e cila e ka nervozuar tej mase dhe gazetari praktikisht është ndjekur përjashta (përzënë nga shtëpia). Për sa i përket qërimit të hesapeve të 8 korrikut janë paraqitur si të rrethuar dhe si viktima dhe kanë tentuar që të paraqesin këtë ngjarje si të natyrës politike para se të minimizojnë rëndësinë e saj, padyshim për të përfituar një qetësi. 
Duke njohur itinerarin e Musajve në Zvicër dhe Gjermani ata janë kalitur sikur një bandë kriminale e kulluar 



KUSH ËSHTË FATMIR FERIZI?! 

Fatmir Ferizin nga lagjja Kapeshnicë e Pejës, të gjithë në Pejë e më gjerë e njohin si bashkëpunëtor dhe bashkëveprues të hershëm të forcave serbe, madje edhe gjatë kohës së luftës, i cili gjatë gjithë jetës së tij është marrë me gjërat më të ndyra. 
Fatmir Ferizi i ashtuquajtur RASHA gjatë luftës ishte i pandarë me policët kriminelë serbë të MUP-it të Pejës Mishko Ivanoviq (Pejë), Miqo Martinoviq (Vitomiricë) dhe me kriminelin e njohur Vidomir Shalipur. 
Numri i vajzave shqiptare vetëm nga Peja të cilat Fatmir Ferizi ua ka qitur me dhunë policëve e paramilitarëve serbë sillet rreth 60-70 sish, njëkohësisht duke marrë pjesë edhe vetë në dhjetra dhunime të tilla. 

Familja Ferizi apo siç njihet në Pejë e më gjerë Familja e Ullukxhinjve të Pejës, është e njohur në gjithë Pejën si familje që ka bashkëpunuar haptazi me policinë serbe. Janë marrë me kontrabandë të drogës, të veturave, të të hollave që i kanë sjellë nga Nishi, por edhe që kanë bashkëpunuar ngushtë me sigurimin dhe policinë serbe. Qytetarët e kësaj ane përgjithësisht kanë frikë nga bëmat e tmerrshme të tyre. 

RIZA FERIZI, djali i axhës së Fatmir Ferizit, i ashtuqujtur KOSTA bashkëveprues i forcave serbe para dhe gjatë luftës, është larguar nga Kosova bashkë me forcat serbe në qershor të vitit 1999, për tu kthyer në Pejë në vitin 2001. 
Lokali i tij Bar RATKO (afër spitalit të Pejës), gjithnjë ka qenë çerdhe e policve dhe punëtorëve të sigurimit serb. Edhe më 4 dhjetor 1998, Myrvete Maksutaj, vritet nga njësia intervenuese serbe që gjendej me qëndrim në lokalin e Kostës, siç e thërrisnin gjithnjë serbët. I këtillë ishte edhe Filo Ferizi. 
Pas lufte, në verën e vitit 1999, Fatmir Ferizi - RASHA qëllon me armë zjarri ndaj një patrulle të KFOR-it në Pejë, ku gjatë këtij shkëmbimzjarri plagoset edhe vetë, por nuk merret në përgjegjësi. 
Këso kohe vëhet në shërbim të plotë të Tahir Zemajt e Ramiz Muriqit. Bashkëveprues në vjedhjen e makinave të shtrenjta, dërgimin e tyre në Shqipëri dhe këmbimin me drogë gjithnjë do ta ketë djalin e Ramiz Muriqit, Musajt e Strellcit dhe një varg banditësh në zë nga Shqipëria. Do të vazhdon vjedhjet, plaçkitjet, dhunimet, trafikimin e drogës, për të arritur kulmin me vrasjen kriminale të ish-ushtarit të UÇK-së, Xhemajl Buçolli. 

Menjëherë pas lufte në lagjen Kapeshnicë, Filo Ferizi, Nexhat Belegu, Mirsad Honsiq  KALA, me urdhër të Tahir Zemajt e të Ramiz Muriqit në Kapeshnicë e formojnë të ashtuquajturin shtab paralel të UÇK-së në Pejë - Kobra, ku mblodhën bashkëpuntorët e policisë serbe për të vazhduar avazin e mëhershëm të maltretimeve të qytetarve, kërcënimeve dhe plaçkitjes së pasurisë së tyre, sidomos të asaj shtrese që ua dinin bëmat e tyre me policinë e paramilitarët serbë. Bashkëunëtore e këtij shtabi ishte edhe Zyrafete Rraci - Zuki, e cila haptazi edhe gjatë lufteës ka shkuar me policë e paramilitarë serbë dhe ka bërë organizimin e dhunimeve të vajzave shqiptare nga forcat serbe në Pejë. 


KUSH ËSHTË MEHMET SADRIJAJ  TUSHI?! 

Mehmet Sadrijaj (1973)  Tushi, është nga fshati Lëbushë i Deçanit, me banim në fshatin Kryshec të Pejës. Nip i Ramiz Muriqit. Para luftës kishte lidhje të ngushtë me shefin e Sigurimit Publik të MUP-it të Pejës, Bato Bullatoviq. 
Tushi bashkë me të vëllanë më të madh Ilir Sadrijajn ka vite që janë marrë me kontrabandë droge dhe me kriminalitet të organizuar, duke qenë në bashkëveprim të ngushtë me Sadik Musajn, Xhavit Musajn, Xheladin Musajn, Sami Musajn e të tjerë në kuadër të mafias të drejtuar nga Tahir Zemaj me qendër në Berlin të Gjermanisë, të cilët ishin në lidhje të ngushtë me mafian serbo-jugosllave. Për shkak të veprimtarisë së tillë Ilir Sadriaj është dënuar disaherë me burgim nga gjykatat gjermane, duke përfshirë edhe dënimin e fundit me 100 vjet burg nga gjykatat gjermane bashkë me Xhavit Musajn (alias Xhavit Pashën) e Strellcit në vitin 1997, pasi ishin zënë nga Interpoli në Shkup. Edhe para kësaj kohe në Kosovë i arrestuar disaherë bashkë me Sami Musajn (gjatë viteve 1992, 1993) për akte kriminale. 

Në nëntor të vitit 1999, Mehmet Sadrijaj (Tushi) i kërcënohet KFOR-it gjerman në Prizren me kidnapim të ndonjë gjermani nëse nuk ia lirojnë të vëllanë Ilir Sadriajn, i dënuar me shumë vite burg për kriminalitet të organizuar dhe trafikim droge në Gjermani. 

Me bashkëvepruesit e mësipërm. Mehmet Sadriaj nuk do të ndahet asnjëherë as pas lufte në Kosovë. Duke qenë në lidhje të ngushtë familjare me Ramiz Muriqin, si nip i tij dhe me veprimtari të përbashkët disavjeçare, Mehmet Sadriaj u bë njëri ndër ekzekutuesit më në zë të urdhrave të Tahir Zemajt dhe Ramiz e Vesel Muriqit. 
Vlen të theksohet se më 26 tetor 2000 në tubimin promovues të LDK-së të mbajtur në palestrën sportive në Pejë, kryetari i kësaj partie Ibrahim Rugova truproje i kishte Mehmet Sadriajn Tushindhe Fatmir Ferizin Rashën, të dy të implikuar në një varg aktesh kriminale në Pejë e më gjerë. 

Më 21 qershor 2000, rreth orës 17.00, Mehmet Sadriaj pas një rrahje që e kishte nxitur vetë në Pejë, e qëllon me arm zjarri Blerim Elshanin, duke e plagosur në këmbë. 
Të nesërmën, më 22 qershor 2000, rreth orës 11:00, tek stacioni i autobusëve në Pejë, Mehmet Sadrijaj sërish e sulmon me armë zjarri Blerim Elshanin që po kalonte rrugës me makinë, por kësaj radhe pa pasoja. Po më 22 qershor 2000, rreth orës 12.00, në afërsi të ndërtesës së OSBE-së në Pejë, Mehmet Sadrijaj, e sulmon me armë zjarri Adem Elshanin. 
Katër ditë pas kësaj, policia e UNMIK-ut e bastis shtëpinë e Mehmet Sadriajt në Kryshec, ku e gjejnë edhe armën gjysemautomatike me të cilën i kishte sulmuar Blerim e Adem Elshanin. Më 26. 6. 2000 Mehmet Sadrijaj paraburgoset nga policia për tu liruar pas disa ditësh. 
Më 26 qershor 2000, fill pas arrestimit të Mehmetit, Sadik Musaj i ishte kërcënuar me likuidim fizik, prokurorit publik të gjykatës në Pejë, Flamur Kelmendit, që të mos merret me ta, në të kundërtën e pret vdekja. 

Në ndërkohë tre muaj pas vrasjes së Virgjil Elshanit, ku në dy tentim-vrasje ndaj Elshanëve merr pjesë edhe Mehmeti (Tushi), më 4 janar 2001, në orën 17 e 15 minuta nga burgu hetues i Pejës arratisen Mehmet Sadriaj  Tushi nga Krysheci dhe Behar Badallaj nga Prizreni, të dy të akuzuar për vrasje, të cilëve dikush prej personelit të burgut ua kishte hapur portën e burgut. Para se Mehmeti të arratiset nga burgu, Sadik Musaj i Strellcit dhe Habib Gashi nga Qyshku i Pejës, prej orës 13.00  14.00, e kanë vizituar në burg Mehmet Sadriajn  Tushin. 

KUSH ËSHTË ILIR ISUFAJ  ILIR SHTRIGA?! 

ILIR ISUFAJ i njohur në Pejë e më gjerë me emrin ILIR SHTRIGA, i lindur më 15. 8. 1974 në Katundin i Ri të Pejës, njihet si bashkëpunëtor i forcave serbe, i cili vazhdimisht është marrë me trafikun e drogës në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Xhavit Musajn (Xhavit Pashën) e Strellcit, Ilir Sadriajn, etj. Është i njohur sidomos për lidhjet e tij të hapta me inspektorin e MUP-it serb të Pejës, Dushko Armush. 
Motra e Ilir Isufajt (Ilir Shtrigës), Kymetja, gjatë tërë kohës së luftës është shoqëruar me policë e paramilitarë serbë. 
Kymete Isufaj e martuar me policin serb Pajo Radulloviq, me të përfunduar të luftës largohet për në Serbi bashkë me forcat serbe. 
Ilir Shtriga, edhe pas lufte në Kosovë e vazhdoi të njëjtën veprimtari, me të njëjtin rreth bashkëvepruesish. Duke qenë i lidhur ngushtë me vëllezërit Musaj të Strellcit, Ramiz Muriqin, Mehmet Sadriajn (Tushin) dhe Habib Gashin e Çyshkut, ka vazhduar kontrabandimin e drogës, armëve, plaçkitjeve të armatosura, marrjen me prostitucion etj. Këtu duhet përmend plaçkitjet arkave në fabrikën e Tjegullave në Pejë (bashkë me Bedri Isufajn), në degën e Elektro-Kosovës në Pejë etj., gjatë vitit 2000 dhe dhjetëra raste të tjera të plaçkitjeve me maska në rajonin e Pejës. 
Në fshatin e tij vazhdimisht ka shqetësuar banorët me të shtëna të pakontrolluara armësh. 
Ilir Isufaj (Ilir Shtriga) në rrjetin e vet ka edhe një grup kontrabandistësh të armëve dhe drogës nga Shqipëria. Ndër bashkëpunëtorët e tij më të ngushtë në këtë drejtim që ia sjellin dërgesat në Kosovë janë shtetasit shqiptarë Luan Tobli (1974) nga fshati Metali, komuna e Hasit; Xhevahir Sylaj (1979) nga fshati Mejdan i Tropojës, dhe Shkëlzen Ukëperaj (1976) nga Hasi. 
Më 30 tetor 2000 Ilir Isufaj, i kërkuar për disa plaçkitje e vjedhje të rënda në Pejë, zihet nga policia kosovare, duke hyrë në pikën doganore në Pejë, me pasaportë të huaj fallso me emër të serbit Goran Millaçiq, kriminel i njohur nga Katundi i Ri. 
Për falsifikim dokumentesh dhe sulm ndaj policëve, të njëjtën ditë Ilir Shtrigës i caktohet paraburgimi prej 40 ditësh. Mirëpo, më 24 dhjetor 2000, Gjykata e Qarkut në Pejë, duke qenë nën presion të vazhdueshëm të bashkëpunëtorëve të Ilir Shtrigës (por flitet edhe për marrje të shumave të mëdha të të hollave nga ana e gjykatësve) e liron si të pafajshëm Ilir Isufajn  Ilir Shtrigën, i cili në bazë të veprave për të cilat akuzohej pritej të dënohej së paku me 5 vjet burgim. Të njëjtën ditë e braktis Kosovën dhe kalon në Gjermani, ku është i martuar me një gjermane, për të hyrë herëpashere ilegalisht në Kosovë. 

Ndër bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të Musajve janë edhe vllezërit Skënder Azem Hoxhaj (1972), dhe Naser Azem Hoxhaj (1973) nga Strellci i Epërm. 
Skënder Hoxhaj është i njohur si bashkëpunëtor i hershëm i policisë serbe, sidomos prej vitit 1990 e këndej. Prej vitit 1991 deri në vitin 1997 ishte njëri ndër informatorët më aktivë të policisë serbe në rajonin e Strellcit e fshatrat e tjera, në aksionin për kërkimin e armëve tek popullsia shqiptare, të shifruar Tragaq, gjatë të cilit dhjetëra shqiptarë u maltretuan e u torturuan barbarisht në stacionet policore serbe. 
Më 15. 12. 1992, Skënder Hoxhaj, në Strellc e kishte sulmuar dhe kishte tentuar ta dhunojë të miturën K.O. nga fshati Isniq. 
Sikurse i vëllai, edhe Naser Hoxhaj, organizator për dorëzimin e armëve të fshatit Strellc, prej tetorit të vitit 1998 deri në përfundim të luftës i uniformuar me uniformë të policisë serbe dhe i sistemuar në njësitet e MUP-it serb në Deçan (në sektorin e tretë) vazhdimisht ka qarkulluar me automjete zyrtare policore serbe. Me policinë serbe në Deçan, Naser Hoxhaj ka qëndruar e vepruar edhe në kohën e dëbimit masiv të popullatës civile në Shqipëri deri më 12 qershor 1999, kur ka bërë edhe djegien e dhjetëra shtëpive shqiptare në Strellc të Epërm e të Ulët por edhe në fshatra të tjera, në dhunime të disa vajzave shqiptare bashkë me policinë serbe etj. 
Prej kësaj kohe vëllezërit Skënder e Naser Hoxhaj, nuk janë ndarë asnjëherë nga Sami e Sadik Musaj. Në qershor 1999, është largu për në Serbi bashkë me forcat serbe për tu kthye pas një kohe. 
Më 5 mars të vitit 2000, Mentor Istrefaj nga Strellci e kishte akuzuar Naser Hoxhajn për djegien e shtëpisë së tij bashkë me policinë serbe dhe shtëpive të tjera të lagjes Istrefaj, mirëpo ky i fundit e sulmon fizikisht. Gjatë përleshjes, Mentori e ther me thikë Naserin. Në qershor 2000, Naser Hoxhaj, Sami Musaj e të tjerë e rrahin brutalisht Mentorin në shenjë hakmarrjeje, duke e kërcënuar se nuk guxon më ta përmend djegien e shtëpisë. 

Agron Bajraj nga Strellci i Epërm, i dënuar para luftës disa here për vjedhje të rënda, bashkëpunëtor i policit serb Jokiq Veko. Pas luftës i pandarë mga vëllezërit Sadik e Sami Musaj nën urdhrat e Tahir Zemajt, nga i cili është caktuar oficer i zbulim-kundërzbulimit. 

Në rrjetin e Musajve dhe Ramiz Muriqit bën pjesë edhe Fetah (Halil) Kamaj  me banim në rrugën Avdullah Shabani, në Vitomiricë, i cili gjatë luftës ka vepruar me maska bashkë me forcat serbe. Edhe pas luftës i lidhur ngushtë me Sadik Musajn, të cilin e viziton shpesh edhe në shtëpi, Fetahu i ka mbajtur lidhjet me sigurimësat serbë, të cilët e kanë vizituar vazhdimisht dhe i kanë sjellë edhe armë të ndyshme. Këtu duhet përmendur rastin e datës 5 shtator 2000, kur një polic serb me shërbim në Rozhajë (mik i Fetahut), i cili qarkullon me dokumente fallso të shqiptarëve, ia ka sjellë tetë revole të tipit TT nga Rozhaja. Ky polic vazhdimisht vjen në Vitomiricë, ku kontakton ilegalisht me Ramiz Muriqin. 

Me Musajt vepron edhe Qazim Metë Idrizaj nga Strellci i Epërm i cili gjatë luftës në Kosovë ka vepruar në kuadër të organizatës terroriste serbe Dora e Zezë që ka vepruar në Pejë, ku ndër kryesorët e kësaj organizate ka qenë edhe inspektori i MUP-it serb të Pejës, Hamda Musiq, shok i ngushtë i Qazimit. Qazimi vazhdimisht ruan tek Musajt dhe paguhet për shërbimet që kryen. 

DISA NGA VRASJET E HAPTA 


VRASJA E VIRGJIL ELSHANIT 

TENTIMVRASJA E PARË NDAJ FAMILJES ELSHANI 

Më 18 tetor 2000, në orët e mbrëmjes në oborrin e shtëpisë së vetë Isuf Elshani nga Ozdrimi (Pejë) e gjen të vendosur një minë teledirigjuese të paaktivizuar, për çka e njofton policinë në Pejë, të cilët e bëjnë çmontimin e saj. Akterët, kur kishte dalë nga oborri i shtëpisë djali i Isufit, Demë Elshani, mbase për ndonjë gabim teknik nuk kishin mund ta aktivizojnë lëndën plasëse, por as ta tërheqin më vonë, sepse ishte vërejtur nga familjarët dhe në vendin e ngjarjes vie policia e SHPK-së dhe UNMIK-ut. 
Sipas deponimeve që do të bëhen më vonë në polici, por edhe në gjykatën e qarkut në Pejë, nga disa pjesëmarrësit në këtë akt. Në këtë tentimvrasje kanë marrë pjesë Vesel Muriqi nga Vitomirica, Rexhep Kelmendi  Xheka nga Peja, Mehmet Sadrijaj  Tushi (operues me teledirigjues), një ekspert për mina (45-vjeç) nga Bosnja ose Mali i Zi, që ka folur në gjuhën serbe, të cilin e ka sjellë Vesel Muriqi, Ilir Selimi nga Vitomirica e Pejës bashkë me tezakun e tij Hysenin nga Isniqi me banim në Vitomiricë. 


TENTIMVRASJA E DYTË 

Pas tentimit të realizimit të atentatit me lëndë eksplozive, nga grupi i lartpërmendur pason atentati tjetër, kësaj radhe sulm me armë zjarri. Gjithçka ndodhi më 24 tetor 2000, rreth orës 22.30 minuta në qendër të Ozdrimit, me ç'rast në dy veturat e vëllezërve Elshani është qëlluar nga pusia njëkohësisht nga 5-6 armë automatike. Si pasojë e kësaj plagoset rëndë Visar Elshani, ndërsa më lehtë plagosen Demë Elshani dhe Ramadan Elshani (ushtar i Brigadës "Adrian Krasniqi" të TMK-së në Istog). 
Këtë akt e kryen Sadik Musaj, Mehmet Sadrijaj  Tushi, Vesel Muriqi, Rexhep Kelmendi  Xheka, bashkë me vëllain dhe një nip të vetin nga Potërçi, Ilir Selimi, Hyseni dhe një person tjetër. 
Pasi familja Elshani i zbulon disa prej pjesëmarrësve në dy sulmet e lartcekura, e lajmëron rastin në polici, me çrast arrestohen tre prej tyre (Mehmet Sadriaj, Ilir Selimi dhe Hyseni) të cilët në policinë e UNMIK-ut e pranojnë pjesëmarrjen e vet në këto dy sulme, por dëshmojnë edhe për pjesëmarrësit e tjerë, duke dhënë edhe detajet, se gjatë tërë kohës kanë komunikuar mesveti me radiolidhje, se e kanë formuar një grup prej 30 vetash me qellim që të kryejnë atentate kundër pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së, TMK-së, por edhe të LDK-së për të nxitur konflikte të hapta mes tyre etj. 

Lidhur me këtë rast inicohet procedura penale në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Pejë. 



ATENTATI I TRETË  VRASJA E VIRGJIL ELSHANIT 

Më 10 nëntor 2000 (e premte), gjykimi kundër personave që ua kishin vënë minën në oborr dhe i kanë gjuajtur me armë zjarri më 18 e 24 tetor 2000, ishte paraparë të fillonte në orën 12.00, por që për arsye të panjohura ishte shtyer nga gjykatësi për dy orë. Në atë gjykim Demë Elshani me babain e tij Isufin kishin për të dalë në gjyq si dëshmitar. 
Pas përfundimit të seancës, rreth orës 16.20 min., duke u kthyer nga gjyqi, Elshani sërish sulmohen me armë zjarri. Ata ishin duke udhëtuar me dy vetura: në të parën ishin Isuf e Demë Elshani, ndërsa në të dytën Virgjil e Granit Elshani. Kur arrijnë në Ozdrim, vetëm disa dhjetëra metra larg nga shtëpia e tyre, disa persona nga një veturë Alfa Romeo me ngjyrë të bardhë (pronë e Musajve të Strellcit), që vinte nga drejtimi i Pejës, në tejkalim e sipër qëllojnë me armë automatike dhe bomba dore në drejtim të veturave të Elshanëve. 
Nga shpërthimi i bombës dhe plumbat e automatikut plagosën rëndë Virgjil Elshani (19), ish-ushtar i UÇK-së, i cili vdes pas 12 orësh në spitalin ushtarak të KFOR-it në Pejë dhe Granit Elshani (15), të cilët gjendeshin në veturën e dytë. Ndërsa Demë dhe Isuf Elshani që ishin më përpara shpëtojnë, sepse vetura Alfa Romeo që ishte në tejkalim ndeshet ballë për ballë me një makinë kombi që vinte nga drejtimi i Mitrovicës dhe veturën e mbulon zjarri. 
Shoferi i vetures Alfa Romeo nga tronditja që merr nga ndeshja vetëm pas disa minutave që e nxjerrin nga vetura vdes, ndërsa tre të tjerët dërgohen në spitalin ushtarak italian. 
Në veturë policia dhe KFOR-i gjejnë tri pushkë automatike me tre karikatorë rezervë, një tjetër pushkë automatike të djegur në veturë, një revole gjysmautomatike dhe një bombë dore. 
Kësaj radhe kryesit e krimit ishin katër persona nga Shqipëria: Fatbardh Gabraj (1979), nga fshati Geghysen me banim në Tiranë, Gazmend Luma nga Bajram Curri, Shaqir Bajraj nga Tirana dhe një person tjetër. 
Të lartpërmendurit gjatë marrjes në pyetje nga KFOR-i dhe policia atë natë kanë pranuar se janë paguar nga Vesel Muriqi dhe Sadik Musaj për ta krye një akt të tillë. Të hollat në vlerë 350 mijë markash gjermane ua ka dhënë Sadik Musaj. Në vendin e krimit policia e UNMIK-ut ka zënë veturën Alfa Romeo të Musajve me të cilën personat nga Shqipëria kanë kryer krimin. 




VRASJA KRIMINALE E XHEMAJL BUÇOLLIT NGA RAUSHIQI I PEJËS 

Xhemajl Buçolli nga një familje e njohur e fshatit Raushiq të Pejës, ishte njeri që kurrë nuk ishte përzie në punë të dikujt tjetër. Në kohën e luftës renditet në radhët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Ndërsa pas lufte i kthehet punës. Me djersë e mund duke punuar pandërprerë fitonte kafshatën e gojës. Por mizorisht ia ndërprenë jetën e punën. 
Derisa më 5 gusht 2000, ditë e shtunë, Xhemajl Buçolli si çdo ditë ishte duke punuar (duke bartë zallë) tek Agim Ganiqi në Pejë, pasdite, Fatmir Ferizi nga Kapeshnica e Pejës bashkë me tre persona të tjerë nga Puka e Shqipërisë shkojnë dhe e kërkojnë Xhemajlin kinse për të punuar diçka. Mirëpo, me tu larguar Xhemajl Buçollin e vrasin dhe kufomën e tij e hudhin në një pus (bunar) në Brestovik të Pejës, vetëm për tia plaçkitur kamionin dhe për ta dërguar në Shqipëri. 
Prej këtij grupi kriminelësh (tre nga Peja e tre nga Shqipëria) dy arrestohen nga policia në Pejë. Njëri prej tyre, Adrian Nela, tregon rastin e vrasjes, dhe në bazë të deklaratave të tij gjendet kufoma e masakruar e Xhemajlit dhe e hudhur në pus. Ndërsa krimineli Fatmir Ferizi pas zbulimit të vrasjes kalon në Shqipëri, ku një kohë qëndron tek Alfred Hasi në Fushë Arrëz, bashkëpjesëmarrës në vrasjen e Xhemajl Buçollit. E prej atje kalon në Bosnje prej nga e ka prejardhjen e pastaj në Gjermani, ku qëndron deri në shkurt të vitit 2002, kur ekstradohet nga policia gjermane në Kosovë. 


VRASJA E SADRI AHMETXHEKAJT NGA ISNIQI 

Më 10 korrik 2000, e martë, në pikë të ditës Besnik (Elez) Balaj nga Isniqi, në tavernën e lokalit hotelier Deçani në të hyrë të Deçanit vrau publikisht me armë automatike bashkëvendësin e vet Sadri Azem Ahmetxhekaj, luftëtar i UÇK-së. Dëshmitarët tregojnë se pas vrasjes makabre, Besniku bërtiste e nxora gjakun e vëllaut, e nxora gjakun e vëllaut... 
Lidhur me vrasjen e Sadri Ahmetxhekajt, të nesërmën më 11. 7. 2000, zëdhënësi i Komandës Italiane të KFOR-it në Pejë, koloneli Xhanfranko Skalas i tha agjencisë ANSA se fill pas vrasjes është ndalur shqiptari Besnik Balaj, i cili iu dorëzua menjëherë policisë së Kombeve të Bashkuara. (Gazeta Kosova Sot, e datës 12. 7. 2000). Por deklarimin e bërë një ditë pas vrasjes, zëdhënësi i KFOR-it e mohoi të nesërmen, duke thënë se nuk është zënë vrasësi, por është marrë në pyetje një anëtar tjetër i familjes Bala. 
Në rastin konkret, përflitet se një deklarim i tillë është bërë me qëllim që Besnik Balaj pas vrasjes makabre të kalon në Shqipëri pa therrë në këmbë. 
Baba i vrasësit Besnik Balaj, Elezi gjatë luftës ka punuar haptazi me policinë serbe, sidomos me kryeshefin e sigurimit të MUP-it në Deçan Vukmir Mirçiq  VULA. Elezi e ka bërë dorëzimin e armëve te policia serbe në Isniq dhe është caktuar kryepolic lokal i Serbisë, për bashkësinë lokale të Isniqit duke poseduar librezë përkatëse, revole, por edhe pushkë automatike që ia jep policia serbe për të luftuar kundër UÇK-së. 



VRASJA NË STRELLC 

Më 14 shkurt 2001, në orën 24.30 minuta nga shtëpia e Musajve të Strellcit shtihet me armë automatike në drejtim të veturës Golf 2 me ngjyrë të bardh, me regjistrim 145-KS-660, me çrast vriten vajzat Sanella Koiq dhe Vjollca Krasniqi, plagoset rëndë Kastriot Krasniqi, ndërsa më lehtë Alban Mulliqi dhe Riçard Krasniqi, të gjithë nga Peja. 
Djemtë që i shpëtuan vdekjes kanë treguar se pesë të rinjtë po shkonin në aheng për ta festuar Ditën e të Dashuruarve dhe ishin ndalur rastësisht para shtëpisë së familjes Musaj që gjendet bri rrugës magjistrale bash te stacioni i autobusëve. Mirëpo sapo vetura ishte ndalë në parkingun mu para shtëpisë, pasi që dikujt i kishte rënë gaca e cigares në veturë dhe vajzat kishin dalë jashtë për tu shkundur, aty i kishte pritur breshëria e plumbave. Ata me Sanellën e vdekur në makinë, kishin udhëtuar deri në Deçan për të kërkuar ndihmën e policisë. Ndërsa Vjollca kishte vdekur rrugës për në spitalin e Prishtinës. 
Për këtë vrasje, policia ka arrestuar Qazim Musajn dhe Isa Hoxhajn, të cilët edhe kësaj radhe kanë përsëritur slloganin e njohur na kanë sulmuar. Ndërsa nga Gjykata e Qarkut në Pejë, dënohet vetëm Isa Hoxhaj, i cili e merr përsipër aktin e kryer, ndërsa Qazim Musaj lirohet pa kusht. 

Nuk janë të pakta as rastet e qërimit të hesapeve mes pjesëtarëve të këtyre bandave. Këtu duhet përmendur rastin, kur në vjeshtën e vitit 2000, Musa Zemaj nga Strellci, i pandarë me Sadik Musajn në shumë vepra kriminale, i qëllon me armë zjarri shokët e deriatëhershëm të tij vëllezërit Agron e Xhafer Bajraj nga Strellci, pasi nuk i ishin përgjigjur kërkesës së tij për tu ndalë me makinë, duke e plagos rëndë Xhaferin, i cili ka mbetur përjetësisht i lidhur për karrocën invalidore. 

Gjatë procesit gjyqëor kundër Musa Zemajt, për të mos vuajtur dënimin, mbrojtësit kanë tentuar ta nxjerrin si person të sëmurë mental, gjë që ia kanë arritur, pas lëshimit të diagnozës nga psikiatrja kroate Nada Morina, më 1 mars 2001, përmes lidhjeve të Tahir Zemajt, duke ia dhënë edhe 80 mijë marka gjermane mito. 

Rasti tjetër ka ndodhur po në vjeshtën e vitit 2000 (në tetor), por kësaj radhe në mbledhje të LDK-së në Strellc. Pasi që Ibër Alimusaj, kryetar i nëndegës së LDK-së në Strellc të Epërm, përkrahës dhe i pandarë me Musajt, në një mbledhje paraprake e kishte njoftuar elektoratin e këtij fshati se do të vjen Ibrahim Rugova në Strellc, në mbledhjen tjetër, Ibër Alimusaj thotë se Rugova nuk bën me ardhë në Strellc. Konstatimin e Ibrës e kundërshton Agim Alimusaj, anëtar kryesie i LDK-së, edhe ky i pandarë me Musajt, me çrast vie deri tek fjalosja në mes tyre. Pasi qytetari Mustafë Hasanaj nga Strellci i Ulët u hyn ndërmjet për ti ndarë, Agim Alimusaj gjuan në të me revole, duke e qëlluar me dy plumba. 
Agim Alimusaj, mbase për shkak të imunitetit partiak për këtë plagosje merret në pytje nga policia dhe pas një kohe të shkurtër lirohet. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Preng Sherri

Zoti marinari vetëm një pyetje e kam per ty.
A janë krejt të vërteta qato që ke sjellë për disa vrasje sepse duke lexuar pash disa gjëra shumë të tmerrshme.
Thjeshtë s'më besohen të gjitha ato gjëra që kanë mundur me ndodhë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

sa komik i mir je bre preng..
i ke vnue nickat e tu me pvet njeni tjatrin..

edhe fabrikimet kan vlere.. ta dini..

sepse thot populli .. mos e pvet se kallxon vet..

----------

